# The Classical Music Project, #1401-1500



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> UPDATED BOARD
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are two works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Unlike the other threads, I am only going to post the last 100 works enshrined to minimize the number of opening posts. For the full ranking, see here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

1301.	Schnittke: Peer Gynt
1302.	Lang: The Little Match Girl Passion
1303.	Pierné: Violin Sonata, op. 36
1304.	Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
1305.	Ligeti: Lontano

1306.	Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
1307.	Xenakis: Pléïades
1308.	Taneyev: Suite de Concert, op. 28
1309.	Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
1310.	Liszt: Nuages gris (Grey Clouds) "Trübe Wolken", S.199

1311.	Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2
1312.	Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor
1313.	Babbitt: Philomel
1314.	Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28
1315.	Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3

1316.	Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1317.	Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
1318.	Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
1319.	Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor
1320.	Beethoven: Septet in E-flat, op. 20

1321.	Godowsky: Passacaglia
1322.	Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
1323.	Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68
1324.	Strauss, R.: Five Songs, op. 41
1325.	Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

1326.	Britten: Simple Symphony, op. 4
1327.	Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
1328.	Partch: Delusion of the Fury
1329.	Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
1330.	Weiss: Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

1331.	Reich: Eight Lines
1332.	Poulenc: Tel jour, telle nuit
1333.	Ockeghem: Requiem "Missa pro defunctis"
1334.	Rodrigo: Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)
1335.	Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339

1336.	Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
1337.	Constant: 14 Stations
1338.	Chausson: Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25
1339.	Glass: Music in 12 Parts
1340.	Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons

1341.	Pierné: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
1342.	Bull: In Nomine IX
1343.	Webern: Cantata #2, op. 31
1344.	Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
1345.	Anonymous, Flemish: Tournai Mass

1346.	Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
1347.	Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
1348.	Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79
1349.	Penderecki: Utrenja
1350.	Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

1351.	Scelsi: Natura Renovatur
1352.	Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
1353.	Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"
1354.	Feldman: Triadic Memories
1355.	Lully: Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

1356.	Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
1357.	Herrmann: Symphony
1358.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333/315c
1359.	Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
1360.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

1361.	Lutosławski: Grave
1362.	Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
1363.	Dowland: The Frog Galliard
1364.	Wolf: Italian Serenade
1365.	Praetorius: Terpsichore

1366.	Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
1367.	Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments
1368.	Bartók: String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
1369.	Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
1370.	Pelēcis: Nevertheless

1371.	Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto "Memo Flora", op. 67
1372.	Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
1373.	Mozart: Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314/271k
1374.	Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 595
1375.	Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello

1376.	Atterberg: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
1377.	Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102
1378.	Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es
1379.	Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
1380.	Debussy: Pour le piano, L 95

1381.	Ives: Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
1382.	Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43
1383.	Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
1384.	Schubert: Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
1385.	Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1

1386.	Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366
1387.	Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
1388.	Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
1389.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
1390.	Holst: First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1

1391.	Susato: Dansereye 1551
1392.	Carter: Cello Sonata
1393.	Haydn: Symphony #97 in C
1394.	Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
1395.	Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

1396.	Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
1397.	Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
1398.	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
1399.	Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
1400.	Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical list of recommendations: 

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John (Coolidge):* 
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Nixon in China
Shaker Loops
The Dharma at Big Sur

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615:* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish:* 
Tournai Mass

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
 Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112

*Bax, Arnold:* 
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #2 in B minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #2
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108
Zwei Gesänge (Two Songs), op. 91

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Oration
The Sea

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
War Requiem, op. 66

*Bruch, Max:* 
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Mass #3 in F minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
In a Landscape
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Carter, Elliott:* 
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #3

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Crumb, George:* 
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Deux Arabesques, L 66
Estampes, L 100
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra

*Dohnányi, Ernst von [Ernõ]:* 
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Métaboles
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Nocturnes
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Eclogue, op. 10
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Piano Quintet in F minor
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae


----------



## Trout

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Panambí, op. 1

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
Offertorium
Viola Concerto

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Violin Concerto

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales "Ports of Call"

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
Le Livre de la Jungle

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Piano Concerto
Requiem
String Quartet #2

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies
Les Préludes, S.97
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Grey Clouds) "Trübe Wolken", S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Field Mass
Symphony #4
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Skazki
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au delà…
La Nativité du Seigneur
L'Ascension
Les Offrandes oubliées
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314/271k
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333/315c
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379/373a

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Helios Overture, op. 17
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nono, Luigi:* 
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3

*Nyman, Michael:* 
Water Dances

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem "Missa pro defunctis"

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Sinfonia Sacra "Symphony #3"

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Organ Concerto in G minor
Tel jour, telle nuit

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
King Arthur, Z 628
The Fairy Queen, Z 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132


----------



## Trout

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
The Desert Music

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Violin Concerto

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Anahit
Natura Renovatur
Uaxuctum

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schubert, Franz:* 
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Kakadu
String Quartet #8

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Cosmic Pulses
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Kontakte
Stimmung

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
Die Fledermaus
On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asreal"

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Stabat Mater, op. 53
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"

*Takemitsu, Tōru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Spem in Alium

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
O Magnum Mysterium

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Willan, Healey:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Pléïades

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto "Memo Flora", op. 67

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Here is the current board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 27
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 21
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 11
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 10
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mr Trout's excellent restart! (Bonus points to Mr T!)

Grisey / Furrer

*Nominated*:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr (Youtube Clip of part 1)

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 27
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 21
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 10
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr:

Enescu Sonata / Purcell Cecilia

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 21
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Martynov Feldman

*Nominated:*
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Bloch Vivaldi

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 18


----------



## shangoyal

After pjang23:

Bach Cantata #151 / Anon.

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 7
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After shangoyal

Glazunov/Dutilleux

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 22
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schumann / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 6
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 24
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 10
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 18


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Bach/Stravinsky

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 8
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 24
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 18


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Trout:

Edit: Mahlerian posted whilst I dithered so I have added in his points to my post.

Hindemith / Schumann

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 8
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 18


----------



## tdc

After turnabout:

Vivaldi / Ives

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 8
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 13
Ives: Symphony #1 - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Ives / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 8
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 7
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 20


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Demessieux / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 8
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 20


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Orff Martynov

*Nominated:*
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 8
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 11
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 20


----------



## Winterreisender

after Mika

Purcell Hail / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 8
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 12
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Bach M

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 9
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 22
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Dohnanyi EnescuSC

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 30
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Martynov / Orff

Nominated:
Gérard Grisey - Vortex Temporum - 2 - ptr
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Stravinsky / Grisey

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 11
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Beppe / Gershwin

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 26
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 14
Ives: Symphony #1 - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Ives / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 26
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Grisey

*Nominated*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 26
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 4
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 32
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Martynov / Grisey

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 2 - shangoyal
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 26
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## Winterreisender

After Mika

Bach cantata / anon

Nominated:
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 9
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 26
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 8
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 2


----------



## Mahlerian

After Winterreisender

Dutilleux/Bach Motet

Nominated:
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 26
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 2


----------



## tdc

After Mahlerian:

Beppe / Ives

Nominated:
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 10
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 25
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after tdc:

Dutilleux / Schumann

Nominated:
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 11
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 26
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After TurnAboutVox:

Bloch Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 8
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 34
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 26
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Martynov / Janequin

Nominated:
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 9
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 36
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 26
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah

Martynov / Janequin

Nominated:
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 15
Ives: Symphony #1 - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 9
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 26
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Ives / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (2) - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 9
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 26
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 14
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 9
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 6
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 26
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## ebullient

After Trout:

Schumann / Purcell Z 860

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 13
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 23
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 9
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## tdc

After ebullient:

Enescu SC / Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 29
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 25
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 9
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## Mika

After tdc

Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra / Enescu Sonata

*Nominated:*
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 30
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 25
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 12
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 9
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Furrer / Ravel

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 30
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 25
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 14
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 9
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Enescu V/Janequin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 12
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano # 2 in F Minor - 32
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 25
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 14
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Enescu SC / Dohnanyi

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 32
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 14
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Bloch Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 32
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 22
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 14
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Grisey / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 32
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 14
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Furrer / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 32
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 12
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 17
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Enescu Sonata / Gershwin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 34
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 13
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 17
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 4
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Tabakova / Purcell C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 34
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 3
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 17
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Ives / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 4
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 34
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 8
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 17
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## shangoyal

After mmsbls:

Bach Cantata / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 6
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 9
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 34
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 17
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## ptr

After shangoyal:

Demessieux / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 6
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 11
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 34
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 23
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after ptr:

Poulenc / Glazounov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 6
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 11
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 34
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Mika

after TurnaboutVox

Feldman Enescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 6
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 11
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
*Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor - 35*
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 3
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## tdc

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor

After Mika:

Ravel / Demessieux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 16
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 6
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Aecio

Ravel / Anonymous

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 6
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Winterreisender

after Aecio

Ravel / Bach Cantata

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 20
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 13
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Dohnanyi Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 4
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 28
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schumann / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 30
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schumann / Beppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 10
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 16
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Bach Motet/Furrer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 22
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Ives / Ravel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Beppe Orff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 31
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Grisey / Ives

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 31
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 27
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## science

after ptr:

Dutilleux / Enescu

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 31
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 14
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 13
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Winterreisender

After Science

Dufay / Gerswhin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 15
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 31
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 22


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven C/Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 31
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Tavener / Dvorak

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dvorak: Rusalka - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 31
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 21
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23






And the famous Song of the Moon aria from Rusalka


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Bloch Dvorak

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 31
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 2
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 25
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Beppe / Ives

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 33
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 2
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 9
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Beppe / Martin

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 35
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 2
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Stravinsky / Grisey

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 8
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 35
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 2
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 20
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout:

Bach Motet/Beethoven Distant

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 35
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 2
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 20
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian

Beppe / Stravinsky

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 37
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 2
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 21
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Berg

Dvorak Beppe

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 38
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 4
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 21
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Ives / Ravel

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 38
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 4
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 17
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 14
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 21
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Furrer / Gershwin

*Nominated*:
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 17
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 38
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 14
Dvorak: Rusalka - 4
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 19
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 21
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Dutilleux / Beethoven C

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 38
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 4
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 19
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 21
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 6
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## Aecio

Tabakova/Dvorak

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 38
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 23
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 5
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 19
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 21
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Vivaldi Bloch

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 38
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 5
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 19
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 14
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 21
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 8
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Tabakova / Purcell c
Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 38
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 5
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 19
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 21
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Stravinsky / Furrer

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 14
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 38
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 5
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bach M / Beppe

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
*Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 - 39*
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 5
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## tdc

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80


Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 5
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Ives / Ravel

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 5
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 7
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Purcell Funeral / Tarrega

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 5
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 9
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Dvorak Ives

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 7
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 15
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 31
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 9
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Ives / Gershwin

*Nominated*:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 16
Dvorak: Rusalka - 7
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 9
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## science

after ptr:

Dutilleux / Dvorak

*Nominated*:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 17
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 8
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 9
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Anonymous/Purcell M

*Nominated*:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 19
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 7
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 8
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 10
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Anon / Bach Cantata

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 16
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 15
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 8
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 10
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

BachM Dohnanyi

Nominated:

John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 8
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 10
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Grieg / Grisey

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 8
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 5
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 10
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 23
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Stravinsky / Hindemith

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 8
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 10
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Orff / Ravel

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 8
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 10
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto


Purcell funeral / Dvorak

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 9
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 16
Ives: Symphony #1 - 33
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Ives / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 9
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 9
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 17
Ives: Symphony #1 - 35
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Dvorak Haydn

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 12
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 11
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 17
Ives: Symphony #1 - 35
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Demessieux / Hovhaness

*Nominated*:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 11
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
Ives: Symphony #1 - 35
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 14
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Ives / Turina

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 11
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 28
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
Ives: Symphony #1 - 37
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After tdc

Enescu/Ives

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 18
Dvorak: Rusalka - 11
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 30
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
Ives: Symphony #1 - 38
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Mahlerian

After Aecio

Dutilleux/Saariaho

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 1 - Mahlerian
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 16
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 11
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 30
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
Ives: Symphony #1 - 38
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Dohnanyi Dvorak

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 1 - Mahlerian
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 30
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
Ives: Symphony #1 - 38
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 32
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After pjang23

Ives / Schumann

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 1 - Mahlerian
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 30
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
* Ives: Symphony #1 - 40*
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 33
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 25
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Trout

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1

After TurnaboutVox:

Schumann / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 1 - Mahlerian
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 30
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 35
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schumann / Saariaho

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 12
*Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 30*
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 2
*Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133 - 37*
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 30
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 2
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Ravel / Hovhaness

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 18
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 30
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 15
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 2
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Enescu / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 12
Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8 - 33
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 15
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 2
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8

Here's the new board: 

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 12
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 15
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 2
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Mika

after science:

Saariaho Dvorak

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 20
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 15
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 4
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## science

Oops! I posted the current listening post here....


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Saariaho / Furrer

*Nominated*:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 18
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 21
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 15
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Ravel / Bach M

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 21
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 10
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 17
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## shangoyal

After tdc:

Haydn #48 / Haydn #79

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 2 - shangoyal
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 21
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 17
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 26
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Aecio

Tarrega/Bach M

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 2 - shangoyal
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 21
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 16
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 17
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Gershwin / Feldman

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 2 - shangoyal
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 24
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 26
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 21
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 17
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

BachM Bloch

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 2 - shangoyal
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 26
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 21
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 17
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 10
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Tabakova / Feldman

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 2 - shangoyal
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 21
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 17
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 26
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Stravinsky / Furrer

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 2 - shangoyal
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 6
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 17
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 28
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Ravel / Hindemith

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 2 - shangoyal
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 28
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Hovhaness / Haydn 48

Nominated:
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 2 - Berghansson
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 20
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 28
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Science

Grieg / Dutilleux


Nominated:
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 14
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 28
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## ptr

after TV

Stravinsky / Demessieux

*Nominated*:
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 9
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 18
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 30
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Winterreisender

After ptr

Beethoven Gelibte / Gershwin

Nominated:
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 30
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 28
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## tdc

After winter:

Tarrega / Brouwer

Nominated:
John Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 2 - MagneticGhost
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 30
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 12
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25

Not a lot of great versions of the Brouwer pieces on youtube unfortunately. Here is one, I'd recommend listening to this Naxos recording if possible:


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Tabakova/Tavener

Nominated:

Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 13
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 6
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 30
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Dvorak Saariaho

Nominated:

Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 30
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Stravinsky/Bach Motet

Nominated:

Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 25
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 32
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25

I'm glad to see Saariaho doing so well!


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Bloch Stravinsky

Nominated:

Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 10
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 33
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Martin 

Nominated:
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 33
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Stravinsky / Ravel

Nominated:
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 11
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 35
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Stravinsky / Martin

Nominated:
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
*Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles - 37*
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
*Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30*
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles

Nominated:
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hovhaness 50 / Hanson

Nominated:
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hovhaness / Hovhaness (just for fun, but I do like both works)

Nominated:
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 1 - tdc
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 22
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Furrer / Brouwer

*Nominated*:
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 2
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 15
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 25
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Orff Dvorak

*Nominated:*
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Leo Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 2
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 16
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Tarrega / Brouwer

Nominated:
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 3
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 16
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 7
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After tdc:

Hindemith / Poulenc

Nominated:
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 3
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 16
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 9
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## parsifal

After TurnaboutVox:

Dvorak/Ravel

Nominated:

Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 3
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 17
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 9
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Parsifal

Prokofiev/Brouwer

Nominated:

Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 17
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 9
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Hovhaness 50 / Saariaho

Nominated:

Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 17
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 9
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 12
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 8
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Dvorak / Purcell Mary
Nominated:

Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 21
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 9
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 8
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Vivaldi Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 9
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 27
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 8
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Orff / Tarrega

Nominated:

Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 9
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 12
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 8
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 33
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Martin/Hindemith

Nominated:

Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 10
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 8
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 33
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Tarrega Saariaho

Nominated:

Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 1 - Trout
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 10
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 35
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Hanson / Tarrega

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 10
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
*Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra - 36*
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## tdc

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra


Nominated:
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 10
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 9
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## ptr

after tdc

Feldman / Saariaho

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 19
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 10
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 10
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Brouwer/Gwershin

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 27
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 10
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 10
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Prokofiev Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 10
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 10
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hindemith / Grisey

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 10
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hovhaness MM / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 11
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 10
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## shangoyal

After mmsbls:

Haydn #48 / Haydn #79

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 19
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 10
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Mika

After shangoyal

Dvorak Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 18
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 16
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Beethoven choral / Dufay 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Orff / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 15
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## ptr

after Si:

Demessieux / Brouwer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## parsifal

After ptr:

Chabrier / Gershwin-Cuban Overture

Nominated:
Chabrier-Espana- 2
Gershwin- Cuban Overture- 1


Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 13
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

after parsifal

Gerswhin Cuban / Purcell Mary

Nominated:
Chabrier: Espana - 2


Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 21
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3 
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Winterreisender:

Dutilleux / Ravel

Nominated:
Chabrier: Espana - 2


Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 23
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 29
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 23
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 11
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## shangoyal

Looks like PaulieGatto and ptr voted simultaneously, so PG's vote has not been counted.

*New Board*

*Nominated:*
Chabrier: Espana - 2

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 21
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 23
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 3
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 23
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Aecio

Anon/Hanson

*Nominated:*
Chabrier: Espana - 2

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 23
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 23
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - pjang23
Chabrier: Espana - 2 - parsifal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 23
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 23
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel / Brouwer

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - pjang23
Chabrier: Espana - 2 - parsifal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 23
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Hovhaness 50 / Furrer

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - pjang23
Chabrier: Espana - 2 - parsifal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 23
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 23
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Dutilleux/Bach Motet

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - pjang23
Chabrier: Espana - 2 - parsifal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 3
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Tavener / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - pjang23
Chabrier: Espana - 2 - parsifal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Orff / Brouwer

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - pjang23
Chabrier: Espana - 2 - parsifal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 12
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Orff / Saariaho

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - pjang23
Chabrier: Espana - 2 - parsifal

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 35
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 13
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## science

after Mika:

Chabrier / Brahms, both seconded 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 3
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 35
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 13
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## ptr

after science:

Saariaho / Grisey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 3
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 4
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 35
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 15
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 15
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Grieg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 23
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 20
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 3
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 35
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 15
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## ebullient

Is it okay for a newbie like myself to vote, or would I sully the project's validity? Is this only for the super-elite connoisseurs amongst us?


----------



## Mahlerian

ebullient said:


> Is it okay for a newbie like myself to vote, or would I sully the project's validity? Is this only for the super-elite connoisseurs amongst us?


Nope, it's for anyone at all who happens to stop by. Not only can you add to what's already on the board, you can add things that no one's added yet. The first page has a full list that you can search to check if something's here or not.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ebullient said:


> Is it okay for a newbie like myself to vote


Yes. And can I say - don't make the mistake I did first time, of looking for the works I wanted to nominate in the numerical list - if you scroll down below that, member 'Trout' has very helpfully created an alphabetical list so you can go straight to the composer you want...


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Beethoven choral / Anon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 24
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 22
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 3
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 13
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 35
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 15
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## mmsbls

Wow, 40 works in the list. I wonder if that's a record.

After Winterreisender:

Hovhaness MM / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 24
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 22
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 3
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 14
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 35
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 15
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Hindemith / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 24
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 22
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 3
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 16
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 35
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 24
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 22
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 21
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 16
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 35
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Dvorak Orff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 24
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 22
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 16
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
*Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia - 36*
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia

After Mika:

Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra / Feldman

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 24
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 22
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 30
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 16
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## science

after PG:

Chabrier / Anon

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 22
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 30
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 16
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Science

Hindemith / Beethoven C

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 30
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 28


----------



## tdc

After Turnabout:

Feldman / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 32
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Furrer / Brouwer

*Nominated*:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 32
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Hovhaness 2/Bach M

*Nominated*:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 17
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 32
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 3
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 29
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Dufay / Gershwin Cuban

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 5
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 32
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 4
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 29
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 5
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Brahms Prokofiev

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 32
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 4
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 29
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 15
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Tabakova / Purcell C

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 32
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 4
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 5
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 29
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## science

after MG:

Haydn 48 / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 32
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 4
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 29
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## Mika

after science:

Feldman Grisey

*Nominated:*
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 34
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 4
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 29
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## Trout

After Mika

Hovhaness 50 / Furrer

*Nominated:*
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 34
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 28
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 4
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 18
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 29
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hovhaness MM / Hindemith

Nominated:
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 34
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 28
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 4
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Feldman / Gershwin Cuban

Would someone be so kind to fill in the the board for me. I'm on an iTablet.


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Feldman / Gershwin Cuban (BergHanssons request)

My vote:

Cage (Sec) / Furrer

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Feldman: Neither - 36
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 29


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Feldman / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
*Feldman: Neither - 38*
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 30


----------



## tdc

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither


Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 30


----------



## Aecio

Prokofiev/Hovhaness M

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 32
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 30


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Hovhaness2 Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 8
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 34
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach cantata / Martin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 23
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 34
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Hovhaness Symphony 2 / Beethoven Choral

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 24
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 36
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## Guest

The hour of the Hov has come.

After Paulie

Hovhaness / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
*Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" - 38*
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
*Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31*


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"

New board: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 23
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 16
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## Mika

after science:

Dvorak Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 19
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 17
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Hovhaness / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 20
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 17
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Grisey / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 4
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 20
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## ptr

After Mr T:

Cage / Ravel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 25
Dvorak: Rusalka - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 20
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Hindemith / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 31


----------



## tdc

After turnabout:

Vivaldi / Brouwer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 14
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 5
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 33


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Tavener / Purcell Mary

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 25
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 24
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 33


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Dvorak/Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 8
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 33


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Vivaldi Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 6
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 19
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 35


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Chabrier / Dufay 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 35


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Hanson / Grisey

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 25
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 35


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Anon Vivaldi

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
*Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29*
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
*Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47 - 36*


----------



## mmsbls

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Ravel / Hovhaness

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Furrer / Hovhaness 50

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 5
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Grieg / Schnittke

Nominated:
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 26
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 18
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Mahlerian

After berghansson

Dutilleux/Saariaho

Nominated:
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 6
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 28
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Gustavus

Furrer / Cage

*Nominated*:
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 28
Dvorak: Rusalka - 27
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 33
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Dvorak / Purcell C

*Nominated*:
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 28
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 7
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 28
Dvorak: Rusalka - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 33
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Brahms Bloch

Nominated:
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 27
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 28
Dvorak: Rusalka - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 33
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Anon / Dutilleux 

Nominated:
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 33
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Furrer / Schnittke (seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 29
Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 35
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hovhaness / Furrer

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
*Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29*
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
*Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 29*
*Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (2007) - 36*
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Trout

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 20
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Mika

after Trout:

Dvorak Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 22
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Hovhaness / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 7
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 7
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after mmsbls:

Grieg / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 8
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 9
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 23
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 17
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Turnabout:

Hovhaness / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 10
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 8
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 9
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

aftert tdc

Bach cant / Grieg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 8
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 10
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Winterreisender

Tavener / Grieg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 8
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 20
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Gershwin Variations / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 22
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Brouwer/Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 12
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 22
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Bach Cantata / Haydn #48

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 9
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 22
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## shangoyal

Just a suggestion: we could arrange the board by order of number votes, rather than alphabetically, it might make spotting a winner easier.


----------



## Mika

shangoyal said:


> Just a suggestion: we could arrange the board by order of number votes, rather than alphabetically, it might make spotting a winner easier.


With mobile re-sorting after vote is not so nice, but someone with pc could help out. I would say temporary out of order is not the problem anyway. Summa summarum I support this idea


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal:

Dvorak Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Dvorak: Rusalka - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 22
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 10
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Janequin

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
*Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29*
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
*Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29*
*Dvorak: Rusalka - 36*
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 22
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 29
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 22
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Anon / Gershwin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 31
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 19
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Hovhaness / Saariaho

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 31
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hovhaness / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 31
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## science

mmsbls:

Anon / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 33
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 17
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## ptr

after Sci:

Demessieux / Saariaho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 33
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 17
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 15
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Purcell / Purcell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 33
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Mika

let's try out this shangoyal proposal - list sorted according to votes

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 33
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29

Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 23
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21

Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 9
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2


----------



## Trout

I think that this arrangement may cause more problems than it is worth since it is probably more laborious to vote with all the constant rearranging which may cause a lot more mistakes, such as accidentally leaving pieces off the list.


----------



## pjang23

I have to agree with Trout

After tdc:

Anon Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 35
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 10
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Schnittke / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 35
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 10
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Brahms / Anonymous

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 36
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 25
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Hovhaness

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 36
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## science

Trout:

Chabrier / Haydn 48

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 36
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 10
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

In the past I'd considered the reordering proposed by shangoyal, but I never proposed it because I had my doubts about our ability to do it correctly consistently. I believe things would get deleted, etc… If only we had a computer program to do this for us!


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Hovhaness / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 36
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 10
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ravel Anon

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 37*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 10
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*After Mika:*

Brouwer / Grisey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 10
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 30
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 21
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Trout:

Dutilleux / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin - 36
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 13
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 19
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, Op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 17
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 - 27
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 24
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, Op.67 - 17


----------



## tdc

After turnabout (corrected board as ptr's votes were missed):

Brouwer / Demessieux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 14
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 17
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 10
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 9
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Tavener / Bach 151

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 17
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 10
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Prokofiev/Brouwer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 12
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 10
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Chabrier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Dutilleux / Purcell Cecilia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 5
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 16
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

after pjang23

Gershwin Cuban / Purcell Mary

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Trout

Adding PaulieGatto's vote:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 26
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Winterreisender:

Hovhaness / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 23
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 11
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Gershwin V / Grieg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Berg

Schnittke Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 28
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Ravel / Hovhaness

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 20
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 32
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Demessieux / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 35
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 32
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Prokofiev Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 35
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 32
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ebullient

After pjang23:

Ravel / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 36
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 28
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 29
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After ebullient:

Hindemith / Hovhaness

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 36
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 30
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Dutilleux / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 38
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 30
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 24
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Dutilleux / Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 40
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 30
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

ainsi la nuit pour Dutilleux est arrivee!

Hindemith / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
*Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit - 42*
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 1

Sorry to *ptr* for missing your votes yesterday


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit

*After TV:*

Brouwer / Grisey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 34
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 1


----------



## ptr

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sorry to *ptr* for missing your votes yesterday


Not a problem, happens to all of us from time to time! Fortunately there's usually someone hawkeyed that notices this and corrects the board!

/ptr


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Ravel / Brouwer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 36
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 1


----------



## Aecio

After tdc

Prokofiev/Brouwer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 14
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 36
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Ravel Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
*Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra - 38*
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 31
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Nono: Promoteo / Hindemith

Nominated:
Nono: Promoteo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 32
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Saariaho

Nominated:
Nono: Promoteo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 34
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 22
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 26
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Reich / Poulenc

Nominated:
Nono: Promoteo - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 22
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 34
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 26
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After BH

Reich / Demessieux

*Nominated*:
Nono: Promoteo - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 9
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 34
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 26
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Hindemith / Cage

Nominated:
Nono: Promoteo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 25
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 36
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 26
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After TV

Saariaho Gershwin

Nominated:
Nono: Promoteo - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 36
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

after Mika:

Haydn 48 / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 36
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 30
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 11
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Hovhaness / Janequin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 36
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 37
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 15
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Martin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 15
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22 - 38
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

Fixed post: (Hindemith is in)

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 32
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hovhaness / Grisey

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 20
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Guest

THE HARP WILL RISE AGAIN.

After Trout

Ginastera / Mathias

Nominated:

Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 20
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 4
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After ah

Reich / Grisey

*Nominated*:
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

after ptr:

Boieldieu / Martin

*Nominated*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote 
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## shangoyal

after science:

Shostakovich #3 / Shostakovich #2

*Nominated:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote 
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 1 - shangoyal
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 30
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## tdc

After shangoyal:

Bach motet / Bloch

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 1 - shangoyal
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

I was going to nominate something today - but having got here and seen how many are pending I've decided to delay mine for a little while 

After tdc

Matthias (2nd) / Shostakovich 2 (2nd)

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 28
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17

Nice to see Matthias pop up


----------



## Mika

After tdc

Saariaho Schnittke

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 1 - shangoyal
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 30
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 7
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixing Clash



Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 12
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 30
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 16
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

empty ...................................


----------



## Aecio

Tabakova/Grieg


Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 13
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 34
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 30
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Hovhaness / Martin

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 13
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 36
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 30
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Bloch Hovhaness

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto - 2 - wyote
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 17
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum Op 11 for organ - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 13
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 37
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 30
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms / Ginastera 

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 13
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 37
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 30
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Trout

What's the appeal of Shostakovich 2 and 3?

After science:

Hovhaness / Saariaho

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 13
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 39
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Nono Schnittke

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 13
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 39
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Grieg / Schnittke

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 25
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 39
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 23
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Berghansson:

Beethoven C / Poulenc

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 27
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 24
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 39
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

after turnaboutvox: 

Dohnanyi / Beethoven choral 

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 33
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 39
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Bloch/Brouwer

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 35
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 39
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Hovhaness Bloch

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 36
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 41
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Hovhaness Saariaho

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 36
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
*Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens" - 43*
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 32
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"

*After Mika:*

Saariaho / Brouwer

*Nominated*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 36
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 34
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Saariaho / Schnittke

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 36
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Bloch Prokofiev

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 38
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 11
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Tavener / Purcell C

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 38
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 10
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Bloch / Cage

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 28
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 40
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

After PG

Gershwin Rhythm / Beethoven choral

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 40
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 19
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Brahms / Martin

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 40
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bloch / Brouwer

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 42
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 23
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 6
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Reich / Demessieux

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 15
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 42
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

after ptr:

Bach cantata / Chabrier

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 42
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 7
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 18
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Gershwin Cuba / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 29
Bloch: Violin Concerto - 42
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 26
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi Bloch 

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 29
*Bloch: Violin Concerto - 43*
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 28
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
*Saariaho: L'amour de loin - 36*
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 29
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 28
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Beethoven Choral / Mathias

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 28
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

after P the Cat:

Nono / Brouwer

*Nominated*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - wyote
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnanyi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 28
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

after ptr:

Dohnányi / Ramírez (also, correcting my previous nomination!)

*Nominated*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 30
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

after science:

Grisey Nono

*Nominated:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 2 - shangoyal

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 30
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mendelssohn (nom) / Shostakovich 3 (2nd)

*Nominated:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 30
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Bach / Brouwer

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 29
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 30
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

after tdc

Rachmaninoff / Rachmaninoff

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender 
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 29
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 30
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 13
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Ramirez/Tavener

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender 

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 29
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 30
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bach Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 31
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 3
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bach Motet / Ginastera

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 17
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 33
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## shangoyal

After PaulieGatto:

Bach Cantata / Haydn #48

Nominated:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 2 - science
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 33
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After shangoyal:

Boieldieu / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 33
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 15
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 8
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Greig / Reich

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 33
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 11
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 17
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Nono / Cage

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 33
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 31
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 17
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after ptr:

Beethoven C / Grieg

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 33
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 21
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## science

after turnaboutVox:

Dufay / Haydn 48

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 33
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 23
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

After science:

Dufay Bach



Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 34
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 24
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bach / Demessieux

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 1 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 36
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 25
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 14
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Tavener / Rach 1

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender


Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 36
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 21
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 25
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Bach Brahms

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 38
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 25
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 12
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bach motet / Janequin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
*Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225 - 40*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
*Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 25
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 25
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 23
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## Mika

after PG:
Grisey Nono

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 25
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 9
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Demessieux / Reich

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 27
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 17


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Turina / Demessieux

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 18
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Tabakova / Shostakovich (nom)

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 33
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Mendelssohn/Beethoven

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn Prokofiev

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Cage / Beethoven Choral

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
*Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 35*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
*Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28*
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
*Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry PaulieGatto and sorry Beethoven. You haven't quite made it yet.

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
*Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 35*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
*Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31*
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Martin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 35
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Webern/Martin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 35
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19






The composer also made an arrangement for string orchestra, but I prefer the original.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Beethoven C / Martin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19


----------



## science

after MG:

Webern / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 18
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 13
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 4


----------



## Winterreisender

After Science

Grieg / Janequin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 10
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 4


----------



## ptr

After WiSe

Webern / Reich

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 12
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 11
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 6


----------



## shangoyal

After ptr

Haydn #79 / Haydn #48

*Nominated:*
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 19
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 27
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 11
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 6


----------



## tdc

After Shangoyal:

Brouwer / Bach

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 29
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 25
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 11
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Tdc:

Gershwin Dufay

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 29
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 11
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Reich / Webern

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 29
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 20
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Prokofiev/Brouwer

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Aecio:

Webern (surprised to learn this isn't already in a list of more than 1400 works) / Shostakovich CS (seconded)

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after TurnaboutVox:
Didn't miss the Dohnányi piece this time!

Gershwin / Beethoven Choral

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
*Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80 - 38*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
*Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31*
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
*Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 22
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Dohnanyi Brahms

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 4
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 23
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 33
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Boieldieu

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 20
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 23
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 33
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 9


----------



## Mahlerian

TurnaboutVox said:


> Webern (surprised to learn this isn't already in a list of more than 1400 works)


Me too! There are things that I just assume are there...

After mmsbls:

Webern/Bach

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 23
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 28
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 33
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian:

Webern / Demessieux

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 23
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 33
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Dohnanyi / Brahms

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 24
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 35
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Dohnanyi / Dufay

*Nominated:*
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 24
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 37
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 3
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ramirez/Brouwer

*Nominated:*
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 24
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 37
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## shangoyal

After Aecio

Haydn #79 / Haydn #48

*Nominated:*
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 24
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 37
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After shangoyal

Dohnanyi / Gershwin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 24
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
*Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12 - 39*
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
*Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 24
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 12
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Chabrier Brahms

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Martin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 29
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 13
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Demessieux / Rach m (2nd)

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 21
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 13
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven/Bach

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 13
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

I love this thread.......
Just thought I'd get it out there.
Have learnt so much new music just making playlists on Spotify using your Recommendations.


----------



## shangoyal

MagneticGhost said:


> I love this thread.......
> Just thought I'd get it out there.
> Have learnt so much new music just making playlists on Spotify using your Recommendations.


While the tone is set, I'd say I really love your avatar.

Tabakova, isn't it?


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Grisey Webern

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 12
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 13
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 14


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Cage / Webern

*Nominated*:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 13
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 15


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after ptr:

Shostakovich CS / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 15


----------



## tdc

after TV:

Mendelssohn / Brouwer

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 22
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Prokofiev Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 10
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Gershwin / Schnittke

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 13
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Gershwin / Reich

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 15


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Chabrier / Boieldieu 

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mendelssohn / Martin

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 15


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

I looked through the list again, to see what was missing, and there was one omission that shocked me. How could people have forgotten _this_??

Debussy/Webern

Nominated:
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 2 - Mahlerian
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 27
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 16


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian:


Webern Grisey

Nominated:
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 2 - Mahlerian
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 16
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tavener / Hanson

Nominated:
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 2 - Mahlerian
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 31
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## ptr

After MaGho

Debussy / Demessieux

*Nominated*:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 19
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## science

Mahlerian said:


> I looked through the list again, to see what was missing, and there was one omission that shocked me. How could people have forgotten _this_??


There has been talk of - and I hope it comes to fruition in good time - doing another project like this when this one is finished using the traditional talkclassical two-round method. I'd love to see that, not least because this list will give us really solid and simple "raw material" to use as a reference, and oversights will be rarer.

It'd also be interesting for a few other reasons. One is the participants in this who also participate in that will have learned more and changed our minds on a few things, so that will make it interesting; another is that any comparable stage the two projects will have different participants because of member-turnover, so that a different set of voices will be contributing.

However, I want this one to go on as long as possible. I'm eyeing 2000 now…. Can we make it? Looks like we'll be running strong when we hit 1500. There are a few more Bach cantatas and Haydn symphonies to do… also Hovhaness… maybe more Scarlatti sonatas… Schubert songs…


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> There has been talk of - and I hope it comes to fruition in good time - doing another project like this when this one is finished using the traditional talkclassical two-round method. I'd love to see that, not least because this list will give us really solid and simple "raw material" to use as a reference, and oversights will be rarer.
> 
> It'd also be interesting for a few other reasons. One is the participants in this who also participate in that will have learned more and changed our minds on a few things, so that will make it interesting; another is that any comparable stage the two projects will have different participants because of member-turnover, so that a different set of voices will be contributing.
> 
> However, I want this one to go on as long as possible. I'm eyeing 2000 now…. Can we make it? Looks like we'll be running strong when we hit 1500. There are a few more Bach cantatas and Haydn symphonies to do… also Hovhaness… maybe more Scarlatti sonatas… Schubert songs…


I'm getting the complete Schubert lieder for Xmas along with a box of Grainger; and I've got a Rimsky-Korakov box in the post. I'm good for 3000 ;-)


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Purcell M

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 4
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Debussy

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Gershwin / Schnittke

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 38
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 2
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## Winterreisender

I like the idea of adding some more Schubert Songs 

after PG

Schubert Viola / Rachmaninoff Symphony

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender 
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 38
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Mendelssohn / Schostakovich cello

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 13
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 5
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 38
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 21
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Debussy/Beethoven

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 22
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 38
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 21
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Bach / Caccini 

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science 
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 5
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 38
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 21
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Boieldieu / Gershwin

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science 
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
*Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" - 39*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 21
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## Mika

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

New board:

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science 
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 21
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 18


----------



## Mika

after new board:

Webern Schnittke

*Nominated:*
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science 
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 21
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## Aecio

Brouwer/Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science 
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 34
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 7
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 20
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Grieg / Debussy

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science 
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Viola, D 789 - 2 - Winterreisender
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 34
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 8
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 22
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## pjang23

The Schubert song is pretty difficult to find

http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Viola-D786-Schneeglocklein-O-Schneeglocklein-Various-Artists/ZWZEIFEC.html

After berghansson:

Schubert Debussy

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 34
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 22
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## Winterreisender

pjang23 said:


> The Schubert song is pretty difficult to find
> 
> http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Viola-D786-Schneeglocklein-O-Schneeglocklein-Various-Artists/ZWZEIFEC.html


Nice version! I'm surprised there aren't more versions of this available on Youtube. Many of the classic Lied-singers have done it, e.g. Fischer-Dieskau, Ian Bostridge... (Does anyone else think the opening melody of this Lied bears a striking resemblance to Sibelius' Finlandia hymn?)

Grieg / Gershwin

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 34
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 21
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## tdc

After Winter:

Brouwer / Turina

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 36
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## tdc

Forgot I was going to vote for Debussy today, I will next vote - I agree its a pretty glaring oversight!


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Puccini: La Fanciulla del West / Brouwer

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 24
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 37
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 9
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Debussy/Bach

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 7
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 37
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## science

after Mahlerian:

Dufay / Boieldieu 

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 37
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Shostakovich / Martin

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 25
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 37
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Dufay Bach

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 37
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brouwer / Martin

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
*Brouwer: Estudios sencillos - 39*
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 24
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 3
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

Winterreisender said:


> Nice version! I'm surprised there aren't more versions of this available on Youtube. Many of the classic Lied-singers have done it, e.g. Fischer-Dieskau, Ian Bostridge... (Does anyone else think the opening melody of this Lied bears a striking resemblance to Sibelius' Finlandia hymn?)


There's a few versions on Spotify. I find the opening melody very reminiscent of Paul McCartney's Wanderlust. And I see where you are coming from with the Finlandia resemblance.
It's a lovely song.


----------



## Winterreisender

after MG

Poulenc / Rachmaninoff M

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## shangoyal

after Winterreisender

Puccini (second) / Bach

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 24
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## Aecio

Prokofiev/Shosta C

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 26
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## shangoyal

Me and Aecio were at it at the same time. 

So, the corrected board:

*Nominated:*
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After shangoyal's fix:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 32
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 14
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Demessieux / Janequin

Nominated:
Caccini: Le Le nuove musiche - 1 - science
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 11
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 34
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 20


----------



## science

I'll withdraw the Caccini nomination, but the Silvestrov is actually pretty good, IMO. I can understand if you'd rather do Requiem for Larissa first, or something along those lines, but the Mandelstam songs are my favorite. 

after PG:

Debussy / Webern 

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 13
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 34
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 4
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 21


----------



## Mika

after science:

Puccini Debussy

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 34
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> I'll withdraw the Caccini nomination, but the Silvestrov is actually pretty good, IMO. I can understand if you'd rather do Requiem for Larissa first, or something along those lines, but the Mandelstam songs are my favorite.


I've not got around to listening to either of these yet. With 40+ pieces it's getting difficult to get through them all.
Be sure to pop Caccini back on when things have quietened down a little


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Demessieux / Schubert

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 14
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 36
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 21


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> I've not got around to listening to either of these yet. With 40+ pieces it's getting difficult to get through them all.
> Be sure to pop Caccini back on when things have quietened down a little


I will! It's a deserving work, arguably - wikipedia: Le nuove musiche - but it's certainly not one of the more popular works of the early 17th century! To the best of my knowledge, it's never been entirely recorded as a set.


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Debussy/Takemitsu

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 36
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian

Reich / Webern

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 16
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 36
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 22


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Debussy/Purcell

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 36
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 22


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Purcell Cecila / Schubert


Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 18
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 36
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Winterreisender:

Webern / Debussy


Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 19
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 36
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 26
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After TaV

Brahms Prokofiev

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 19
Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 36
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Demessieux / Nono

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 19
*Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op 11 - 38*
*Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31*
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 19
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven/Debussy

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 20
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## tdc

After Mahlerian:

Debussy / Dufay

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 6
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Tdc:

Dufay Puccini

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tabakova / Dufay

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
*Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores - 35*
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores

*After MagneticGhost*

Takemitsu / Silvestrov (both seconded)

*Nominated*:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 27
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 15
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 22
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 3
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Janequin / Bach

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 28
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 22
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 3
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## Aecio

Tabakova/Boieldieu

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 28
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 3
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Bach / Purcell Cecilia

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 30
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 3
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 30
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 3
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Bach/Takemitsu

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 32
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 22
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 4
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Debussy / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 32
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Bach / Schubert nom

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 34
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 7
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Puccini Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 35*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 18
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" - 35

After Mika

Tavener / Shostakovich c

Nominated:

Seconded:

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24


It's very quiet around here today


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Grisey / Reich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 30
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 24



> It's very quiet around here today


Got four inches of snow since five this morning, Oh, I just hate the stuff!

/ptr


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Webern Grisey

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 26
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 26


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Shostakovich CS/ Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 24
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TV

Grieg / Grisey

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 24
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 26
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 32
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 5
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 26


----------



## Aecio

Debussy/Ramirez

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 26
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 26
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 32
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 6
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 26


----------



## Mahlerian

After Aecio

Webern/Debussy

Nominated:


Seconded:

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 26
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 32
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 6
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Mendelssohn / Shostakovich

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 26
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 32
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 6
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 8
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Grisey / Schubert v

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 26
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 34
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 6
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 28


----------



## science

after MG and one hecka big board: 

Haydn 48 / Ramirez

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 26
Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 34
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 13
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> after MG and one hecka big board:


That's why I've been concentrating on getting pieces enshrined for the last few days. 
40+ is just a little too much.


----------



## Mika

after Science:

Schnittke Grisey

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 26
*Grisey: Vortex Temporum - 35*
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 17
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 28


----------



## Cygnenoir

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum


After Mika

Webern / Reich

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 26
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 30


----------



## Winterreisender

after berghansson

Grieg \ Beethoven

Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 25
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Winterreisender:

Webern / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Shostakovich: Cello

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 5
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 32


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Webern/Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 34


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Schubert Webern

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22
*Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5 - 35*


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 7
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 20
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Ramirez Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 21
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mendelssohn / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 30
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## Aecio

Mendelssohn / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 27
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Haydn 48 / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 28
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 3
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Mendelssohn Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 28
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 34
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 18
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Reich / Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 17
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 34
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## Mahlerian

After ptr

Takemitsu/Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 29
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 34
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 15
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 9
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian

Debussy / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 34
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 9
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Mendelssohn / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 31
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 36
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 10
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Magnetic Ghost:

Shostakovich CS / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 36
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 9
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 10
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## Mika

After TV:

Puccini / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 37
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 10
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Mika

Mendelssohn Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
*Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45 - 39*
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 10
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 32
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 19
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 10
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

is there a non-Spotify source for the Silvestrov songs? I can't seem to access them.

after pjang23:

Debussy / Purcell Mary

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 10
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich C / Martin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 34
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 10
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Takemitsu/Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
*Debussy: Etudes, L136 - 35*
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 9
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## science

PaulieGatto said:


> is there a non-Spotify source for the Silvestrov songs? I can't seem to access them.


I know this is a bit extreme, but on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Silvestrov-Si...d=1386650969&sr=8-1&keywords=silvestrov+songs

The last four tracks on the second disk are the Mandelstam songs.


----------



## science

after pjang23's helpful post: 

Brahms / Ramirez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Brahms / Purcell f

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 22
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schnittke Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reich / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 4
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Schubert G

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 5
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 34
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 14
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Gershwin / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 34
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 26
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Glazunov / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
*Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 - 35*
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Shostakovich C / Martin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 11
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Puccini Haydn 48

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Beethoven/Berg

Nominated:

Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 20
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Reich / Berg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 20
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 2
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 27
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 24
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Berg / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 20
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 28
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 24
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Turn

Gershwin / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 20
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 27
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 24
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 12
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Schubert Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 20
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 28
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 24
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Martin / Schnittke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 20
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 28
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 24
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 12
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Takemitsu/Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 21
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 28
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 24
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Berg / Reich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 21
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 6
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 28
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

after ptr:

Martin / Berg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 21
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 7
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 28
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 24
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Martin / Tabakova

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 21
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 7
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 35
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 28
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Beethoven Berg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 23
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 35
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 28
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 13
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## shangoyal

After Mika

Haydn #48 / Puccini

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 23
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 35
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 28
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 14
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 10
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After shangoyal

Prokofiev/Ramirez

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 23
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 16
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 35
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 30
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 14
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Martin Chabrier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 23
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
*Martin: Mass for Double Choir - 37*
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 30
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 14
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 23
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 4
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 30
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 14
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Prokofiev / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 23
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 32
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 14
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich: Cello / Boieldieu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 23
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 32
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 14
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 14
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Beethoven/Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 32
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 14
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 15
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian:

Prokofiev Puccini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 34
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 15
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Prokofiev / Shosty 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
*Prokofiev: Visions fugitives - 36*
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 15
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 8
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 15
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

after MagneticGhost

Takemitsu / Berg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 9
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 28
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Grieg / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 9
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 30
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After TurnaboutVox

Chausson/Grieg

Nominated:

Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 9
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 19
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Grieg / Schnittke

Nominated:
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 9
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 15
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 33
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Grieg / Cage

Nominated:
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 9
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 35
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Berg Grieg

Nominated:
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
*Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35 - 36*
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35

Nominated:
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 17
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Chausson (seconded) / Chabrier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 29
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 25
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Poulenc / Tabakova

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 11
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 31
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 2
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Silvestrov / Berg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 31
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Shosta 2 & 3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 31
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 11
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Poulenc/Ramirez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 33
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 14
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Purcell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 33
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 16
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Mathias

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 35
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 16
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich: Cello / Boieldieu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 35
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 16
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

after mmsbls

Beethoven / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 27
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 35
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 3
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach 1 / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 25
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
*Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone - 36*
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 5
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 16
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone

I have corrected the scores as well by adding Winterreisender's vote.

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 27
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 5
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 17
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Takemitsu/Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 28
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 15
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 5
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 19
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Puccini Rach 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 28
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 17
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 19
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

after Mika:

Puccini / Haydn 48 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 28
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 12
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 16
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 19
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

after science:

Berg / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 28
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 18
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 19
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms Chabrier

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 28
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 14
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 19
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Pjang 23:

Berg / Beethoven

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 29
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 19
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Glazunov / Janequin

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 11
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 19
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich: Cello / Boieldieu

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 16
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 19
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Berg/Takemitsu

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Reich / Rachmaninoff Mdf

*Nominated*:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 18
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 13
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 5
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Berg Nono

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 20
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 5
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 20
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Boieldieu / Takemitsu 

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 20
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 14
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 31
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 5
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Glazunov / Boieldieu


Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 20
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 33
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 5
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

After MG

Rach MdF / Janequin

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 20
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 33
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Glazunov/Brahms

Nominated:
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 20
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 3
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 35
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Glazunov/Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 20
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 3
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 35
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 17
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Berg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 21
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 3
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 35
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

Aecio didn't actually add the points to Glazunov or Brahms, so I'll do that now: 
Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 21
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 4
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
*Glazunov: Concerto in Eb major for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra - 37*
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 21
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 4
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Shostakovich: Cello / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 29
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 21
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 5
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Beethoven/Berg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 31
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 22
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 5
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Beethoven/Berg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 33
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 23
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 5
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 27
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reich / Berg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 33
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 24
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 5
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Beethoven / Mathias

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 24
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 5
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 6
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After MagneticG:

Berg / Schubert GDS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 5
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

after TurnaboutVox:

Chausson / Brahms 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 6
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 26
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Tabakova/Shosta C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 6
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Purcell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 8
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 21
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Schnittke / Takemitsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 8
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 5
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 14
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Nono / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 8
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 19
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 6
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After PG

Puccini Rach 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 8
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 29
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 4
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Reich / Shostakovich S3

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 8
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 23
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Tavener / Janequin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 8
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 12
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Ramirez/Brahms

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

after Aecio

Elgar / Gerswhin

Nominated:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 15
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Shostakovich: Cello / Boieldieu

Nominated:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 35
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 22
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Beethoven / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 37
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 7
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 19
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 23
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert Schubert

Nominated:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 37
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 23
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Takemitsu / Brahms

Nominated:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 37
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After science

Haydn C/Beethoven

Nominated:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
*Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte - 38*
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98

Nominated:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 26
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

after Mahlerian

Berg Schnittke

Nominated:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 28
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 31
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Berg / Reich

*Nominated*:
Elgar: Falstaff - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 30
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 32
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Reich / Elgar (nom)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 30
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 6
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 34
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Chausson/Silvestrov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 30
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 34
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Aecio:

Villa-Lobos / Shostakovich CS

Nominated:

Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 30
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 34
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After T-Vox

Sculthorpe / Reich

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 2 - berghansson
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 30
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 35
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Brahms Berg

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 2 - berghansson
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 31
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 35
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 25
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Tavener / Purcell f

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 2 - berghansson
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 31
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 35
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Reich Berg

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 2 - berghansson
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 32
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 37
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Sculthorpe / Shostakovich: Cello

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 32
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 37
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Berg / Reich

*Nominated*:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

*Seconded*:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 12
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 38
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

Brahms/Hanson

*Nominated*:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

*Seconded*:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 14
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 38
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 25
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Reich / Takemitsu

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 14
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 40
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 20
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 26
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Schubert Chabrier

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 14
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 40
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 28
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 26
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Tabakova / Reich

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 14
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
*Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ - 41*
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 26
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ

New board: 

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 14
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C major "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F major - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B major "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 26
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

after that: 

Steffani / Brahms

Nominated:
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 26
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Sculthorpe / Shostakovich: Cello

Nominated:
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 34
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 17
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 34
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 26
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Berg Cage

Nominated:
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 36
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 34
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 26
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Takemitsu/Berg

Nominated:
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
*Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 37*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 34
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6

Nominated:
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 16
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 34
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

Shosta c/Boieldieu

[Nominated:
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 36
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Schnittke / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 27
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 36
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi Purcell






Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 36
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

In post 611 the Berg was not enshrined (Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 37, Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 34)

So the List still should look like this:

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ

The board should look like this:

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 7
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 36
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Sculthorpe / Shostakovich: Cello

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 37
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Berg / Shostakovich: Cello

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

*Seconded*:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 39
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 14
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## science

after ptr:

Berg / Ramirez

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

*Seconded*:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 41
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 18
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

after science:

Berg / Cage

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:
Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 43
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

I need to rein in my OCD. I've been desperately hoping we could trim the board down to sub 30 and just as we skirt around the low 30's we've suddenly got 4 new nominations....lol
I'll admit defeat. Make a new playlist. And if you can't beat 'em.....

After Mika

Delius (nom) / Berg

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:
*Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 44*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24

Glorious Wash of Loveliness


----------



## MagneticGhost

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6


New Board


Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oooh - Just notice another
Shostakovich Cello Sonata on 37
Tabakova on 30
Shostakovich Cello Sonata duly enshrined. 

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40


New Board


Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 15
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

Ravel/Ramirez

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 28
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

> In post 611 the Berg was not enshrined (Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6 - 37, Shostakovich: Cello Sonata Op.40 - 34)


My mistake, sorry.

After Aecio

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Messiaen - Oiseaux exotiques - 1 - Mahlerian
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 15
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Brahms Purcell

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Messiaen - Oiseaux exotiques - 1 - Mahlerian
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 17
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

Mahlerian said:


> Messiaen - Oiseaux exotiques - 1 - Mahlerian


That was goint to be MY next nomination! Wonder why the exotic birds didn't enter the list already. (Or as we say in Norway; Eksotiske fugler )

After pjang23

Messiaen / Gershwin

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 17
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson

Takemitsu / Hanson

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 17
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Sculthorpe / Brahms

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 2 - pjang23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 2 - science
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Steffani / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen / Takemitsu

*Nominated*:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

*Seconded*:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 3
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 21
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 33
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Puccini Elgar

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 2 - Aecio
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 33
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

after Mika

Ravel / Brahms

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 19
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 4
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 5
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 33
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Silvestrov/Takemitsu

Nominated:
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 2 - MagneticGhost
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes (2) - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 19
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 4
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 34
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Ravel / Delius (seconded)

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 2 - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:
Delius - Song of the High Hills

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 19
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 3
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 22
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 34
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After TurnAboutVox:

Schubert Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 2 - T-Vox
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 19
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 34
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 24


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Turina

Nominated:
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 19
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 34
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Takemitsu / Ginastera

Nominated:
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 19
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 4
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 36
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 4


----------



## science

after PG:

Nominated:
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 19
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
*Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings - 37*
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 4

Steffani / Takemitsu


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings

New board:

Nominated:
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 19
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Sculthorpe / Brahms

Nominated:
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 1 - ptr (listen @ Y-tube)

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 30
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Tabakova / Weinberg 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 2


----------



## Mika

After MG

Shosta 2 & 3

Nominated:

Seconded:

Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos - 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg - Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 2


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Messiaen / Weinberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 32
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Aecio

Tabakova/Janequin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 4
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 24
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 34
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 17
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 34
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Chabrier / Boieldieu 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 4
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 34
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Tabakova / Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 5
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
*Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings - 36*
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## mmsbls

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings

New Board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 5
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Sculthorpe / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 5
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Schnittke / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 5
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 16
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Mika

After berg

Schnittke / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 19
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 5
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Messiaen / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 5
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 29
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 9
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Aecio

Purcell H/Schubert S

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 5
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 31
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 4
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Aecio:

Villa-Lobos / Messaien


Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 5
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 31
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 7
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Winterreisender

after TurnaboutVox

Rachmaninoff Symphony / Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 31
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## pjang23

Purcell Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 33
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Messiaen/Haydn C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 3
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 33
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony No 8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Delius / Purcell Hail

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 34
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Mika

after science

Purcell Hail / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 36
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 30
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Purcell / Purcell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
*Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328 - 37*
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 30
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## mmsbls

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328

New Board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 30
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Sculthorpe / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 20
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 30
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Schnittke / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 5
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 32
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 26
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 32
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Schnittke / Puccini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
*Schnittke: Symphony #1 - 34*
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
*Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27*
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
*Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27*
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 6
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Steffani

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 24
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Puccini Haydn 48

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Messiaen/Haydn C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 23
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Sculthorpe / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 16
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Haydn 48 / Ramirez 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 3


----------



## ptr

after sci:

Messiaen / Weinberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 5
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 6
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after ptr:

Delius / Ravel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 7
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 7
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 10
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## pjang23

After TaV

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 7
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 16
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 7
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 27
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Tavener / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 7
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 26
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 7
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 29
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## Mika

After MG

Puccini Ravel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius - Song of the High Hills - 7
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 17
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 8
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 29
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Messiaen / Delius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 8
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 29
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Tavener / Tchaikovsky (nom)

*Nominated*:

Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 1 - MG

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 8
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 7
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 31
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4

Part 1 of 3. Further links in description. Also available on Spotify.


----------



## science

after MG & a good nomination IMO: 

Silvestrov / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 8
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 31
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 2
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Tavener / Gershwin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 8
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 33
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 2
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson 

Ravel/Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 10
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 27
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 34
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 2
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Dohnanyi Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 21
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 10
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 34
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 2
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Tavener / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 10
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 36
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 2
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## Winterreisender

after PauleiGatto

Tchaikovsky (saw this piece for the first time just the other week, and was very impressed!) / Ravel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 28
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 36
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## Mika

after Winter

Puccini Shosta # 3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 25
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 36
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Sculthorpe / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 36
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Weinberg / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 19
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
*Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 37*
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Haydn C/Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 20
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer - 37
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 20
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 6


----------



## ptr

after Mahlerian

Messiaen / Weinberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 9
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Aecio

Brahms/Silvestrov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 9
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 12
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Chabrier / Haydn 48

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Sculthorpe / Haydn 48

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 34
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Haydn 48 / Gershwin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 8
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 36
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Delius / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 10
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
*Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 37*
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 11
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Fried fifer

This seems fun and now I have a unfathomable list of material to listen to.

After MagneticGhost

Brahms/Ravel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 22
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 10
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 37
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 22
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 12
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## ptr

After Ff

Messiaen / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 10
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 37
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 12
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 6
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Delius / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 37
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 17
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 12
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

Haydn 48 needs to be enshrined as per post #697.
I can't do it cos on my iPhone. Sorry.


----------



## Aecio

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" 


Ravel/Ramirez


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" - 37
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Aecio

Ravel/Ramirez


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 30
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 28
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 6
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Winterreisender

after pjang 23

Tchaikovsky / Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 32
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## science

after Winterreisender: 

Brahms / Puccini 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 34
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 31
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mika

after science

Puccini Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 34
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 8
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 33
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Sculthorpe / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 9
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach / Rach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 24
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen/Sibelius

Nominated:
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 14
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Winterreisender

Can Handel's 16 Harpischord Suites be nominated together, or each one separately?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after Herr Mahlerian:

Sibelius / Schubert GDS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 26
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## ptr

after Mr TV:

Messiaen / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 35
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 17
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Brahms / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
*Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 - 37*
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 18
*Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30*
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" 
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 18
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 30
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## science

Winterreisender said:


> Can Handel's 16 Harpischord Suites be nominated together, or each one separately?


I don't have a preference. If no one else expresses one, do what you want!


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Boieldieu / Puccini

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 28
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 31
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After science

Messiaen/Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 20
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 30
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 31
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Sculthorpe / Boieldieu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 30
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 31
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 3
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Sibelius Puccini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 30
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 32
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Shosty / Shosty

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 30
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 32
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Winterreisender

after MagneticGhost

Handel / Janequin

Nominated:
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 30
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 32
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 7
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Handel / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 12
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 30
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 32
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Messiaen / Delius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 32
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 29
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Schubert Dohnanyi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 32
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Puccini / Turina

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 34
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 5
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Puccini / Sibelius

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 9
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 36
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Sculthorpe / Hanson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 7
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 36
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Elgar / Purcell

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 36
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 15
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 6
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Sibelius/Schubert GD

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 18
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 36
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 8
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian

Sibelius / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 19
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 36
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 14
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 7
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## tdc

After Bh:

Ravel / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 4
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 19
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 36
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 8
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After tdc:

Handel / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 19
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 36
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7

I am not concentrating


----------



## pjang23

Dohnanyi Puccini (someone add my vote please )


----------



## science

adding in pjang23's vote: 


Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 8
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 19
Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 37
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## science

my vote:

Puccini / Chausson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
*Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32*
Nono: Promoteo - 19
*Puccini: La Fanciulla del West - 39*
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" 
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 9
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Sculthorpe / Chausson

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 32
Nono: Promoteo - 19
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Messiaen/Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 34
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 8
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Messiaen/Shosty #3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 36
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Messiaen / Steffani 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques - 38
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 7


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques

After MG

Messiaen (enshrined) / Weinberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 6
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 18
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Aecio

Ramirez/Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 20
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Tchaikovsky / Ramirez 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 31
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Schubert v / Mathias

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Sculthorpe / Gershwin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 11
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 35
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 10
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Mika

After berg

Sibelius Rach #1

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 10
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 35
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 12
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Sculthorpe / Chausson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 11
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 12
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Stravinsky/Sibelius

Nominated:

Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 11
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 16
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8





(Boulez is shown because he's the conductor of this version, oddly enough performed in French...)

Anyway, I'm somewhat surprised that the list could get so far without enshrining this work...and even enshrining several weaker works inspired by it, like Carmina Burana.


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

SchubertGDS Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 11
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Rachmaninoff

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 11
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Aecio

Chausson/Sibelius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Ginastera / Sullivan: The Mikado

Nominated:
Sullivan: The Mikado - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 37
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Stravinsky/Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Sullivan: The Mikado - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 38
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Sibelius / Stravinsky

*Nominated:*
Sullivan: The Mikado - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 38
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Dohnanyi Stravinsky

Nominated:
Sullivan: The Mikado - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 23
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 38
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 9
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Cage / Sullivan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 38
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 9
Sullivan: The Mikado - 2
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## ptr

After MG

Sullivan / Sculthorpe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 21
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 24
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 39
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 9
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## science

after ptr:

Chabrier / Boieldieu

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 21
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 39
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 9
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Ramirez / Purcell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 39
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 9
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PG

Stravinsky / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
* Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto - 40*
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 11
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 13
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 11
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Schubert / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
*Schubert: Viola, D 786 - 35*
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 11
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Aecio

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786 

Nominated:


Turina/Silvestrov

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 9
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 11
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 30
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Mahlerian

After the new board,

Stravinsky/Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 10
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 13
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 28
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Aecio

Including my vote since there was an overlap

Stravinsky/Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 22
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 10
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 13
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 30
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Boieldieu / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 10
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 13
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 30
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Winterreisender

after mmsbls

Grieg / Elgar

Nominated:
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 13
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 30
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Schubert Stravinsky

Nominated:
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 30
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 9
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Turina Villa-Lobos

*Nominated:*
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 32
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Weinberg / Stravinsky

*Nominated:*
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 32
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Beethoven/Beethoven

Nominated:
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 32
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Dohnanyi Turina

Nominated:
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
*Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67 - 33*
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786 
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67

Nominated:
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 8
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Chabrier / Steffani 

Nominated:
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 24
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 28
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 11
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Boieldieu / Hanson

Nominated:
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 28
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Tchaikovsky / Purcell

Nominated:
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 28
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 16
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 12
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## Mika

After MG

Sibelius Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 28
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 14
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 13
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Delius / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 28
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 10
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Smetana/VillaLobos

*Nominated:*
Grieg: Haugtussa - 2 - Winterreisender
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 28
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Grieg / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 28
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 16
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Gershwin / Chabrier

Nominated:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 16
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after PG:

Beethoven PS 12 / CS 2 (I'd rank both much higher than 14xx by the way!)

Nominated:
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 2
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 9
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 16
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## Guest

I'll fix your vote...add 2 pts to Funeral March and get 3 

After TaV

Rachmaninoff M / Ginastera

Nominated:
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 3
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 26
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 13
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 16
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Boieldieu / Chausson

Nominated:
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 3
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 16
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

arcaneholocaust said:


> I'll fix your vote...add 2 pts to Funeral March and get 3


1+ 2 = 3. OK, I think I've got that now.


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Smetana / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 3
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 16
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Mathieu (6:16-21:08) Chabrier






You can also listen to it here (or even purchase the mp3's there).

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 3
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 16
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 16
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Sibelius Ravel

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 3
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 17
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 16
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Stravinsky/Beethoven Sonata

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 17
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Stravinsky / Weinberg

*Nominated*:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 7
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 17
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 20
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven Cello/Handel

*Nominated*:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 17
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 20
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Stravinsky / Ravel

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 22
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## science

after tdc:

Chabrier / Grieg

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 22
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After science

Stravinsky/Steffani

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 18
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Chabrier Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 4
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Smetana / Hanson

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 12
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 6
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach / Rach

Nominated:
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 9
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 6
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Shosty 2 & 3

*Nominated:*
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 6
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 4
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sullivan / Mathieu

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 23
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 18
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 6
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 6
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Aecio

Ravel/Ramirez

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 4
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 6
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 6
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Smetana / Beethoven 12

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 16
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 6
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Delius / Sullivan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 25
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Cage / Gershwin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 28
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chabrier: Espana - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Chabrier / Boieldieu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
*Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 29*
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
*Chabrier: Espana - 36*
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786 
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana


----------



## science

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 29
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 24
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Dohnanyi Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 29
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 25
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Boieldieu / Janequin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 20
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 10
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 25
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Mika

After PG

Ravel Shosty 3

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 25
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Finally thought of something that I could relate to Christmas...I'm also fond of Stravinsky's arrangement of this piece.

Bach/Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 26
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Winterreisender

After Mahlerian

Grieg / Rachmaninoff M

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 31
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 8
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 26
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Boieldieu/Handel

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 26
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 11
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Villa-Lobos / Beethoven Cello

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 26
Sullivan: The Mikado - 7
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 13
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After arcaneholocaust:

Villa-lobos / Sullivan

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 26
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Mika

After TV

Stravinsky Sibelius

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 21
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Schubert Mathieu

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 5
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 21
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Sibelius/Beethoven Sonata

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 6
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 33
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Boieldieu / Cage

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 6
*Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C - 35*
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 28
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 11


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C

After MG

Cage / Weinberg

*Nominated*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 6
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 8
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 12


----------



## Aecio

Smetana/Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

*Seconded*:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 6
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 7
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 15
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Grieg / Sibelius

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 6
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 30
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 15
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Cage / Sibelius

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 6
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 25
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 15
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Tchaikovsky / Weinberg

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 6
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 25
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 10
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Smetana / Beethoven 12

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 7
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 25
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Beethoven 12 / Sibelius

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 9
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 26
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## Winterreisender

after arcaneholocaust

Handel Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 26
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 28
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## Mahlerian

After Winterreisender

No one for the Bach? I'm a little surprised.

Stravinsky/Sibelius

Nominated:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 21
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 30
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mahlerian said:


> No one for the Bach? I'm a little surprised.


Just no time to listen to anything new from here at the mo.
Still working through some of the other unknowns. Plus I've got large quantities of cd pressies to work through. Plus I'm spending more time eating, drinking and playing ludo with the kids, watching cartoons etc. 
Someone will get there eventually


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Dohnanyi Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 32
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 22
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 30
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Cage / Ravel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 24
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 30
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## science

after ptr:

Steffani / Ramirez

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 20
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 30
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## Mika

after science:

Stravinsky Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 11
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven Cello/Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 18
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 23
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

I just listened to Haydn 48 and was pumped to have something else to vote for. Guess other people like it too :/


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Ravel / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 9
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 12
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After TurnaboutVox:

Smetana / Beethoven 12

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Sibelius Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Schubert Mathieu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 34
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 5
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Cage / Mathieu

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 36
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Cage / Chopin nom

*Nominated*:

Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 38
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 9
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Grieg / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:

Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 38
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 25
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Ravel/Rachmaninoff M

*Nominated*:

Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 38
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Weinberg / Cage

Nominated:

Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
*Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 39*
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
*Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32*
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra

*Nominated*:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PG

Penderecki x2

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 32
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Stravinsky / Beet cello

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 34
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 15
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven Cello / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 34
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Stravinsky Schubert

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
*Stravinsky: Les Noces - 36*
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Smetana / Hanson

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 19
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 8
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Sullivan / Delius

*Nominated*:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff - 11
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 11
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Elgar Grieg

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 12
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just a link for the Chopin. 
It's great piece. Used to love playing it when I played the cello regularly.
It's the equal to other Cello Sonatas in the repertory.
There's a lovely rendition by Du Pre and Barenboim.
I've posted this link cos it's complete but I haven't had a chance to listen so can't vouch for overall quality.


----------



## Aecio

Debussy/Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Debussy: Syrinx - 2 - Aecio
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa - 12
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Mahlerian

After Aecio

Bach/Debussy

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 3
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 12
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mahlerian:

Beethoven PS 12 / CS 2

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 3
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 12
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Sibelius / Henze: Boulevard Solitude

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 1 - PaulieGatto
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 3
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 12
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Schubert Debussy

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 1 - PaulieGatto
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 14
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 12
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Chausson / Grieg 

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 1 - PaulieGatto
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 21
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## science

I would like to support the Henze. Gimme a weekend...


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Tchaikovsky / Nono

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 1 - PaulieGatto
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Sibelius Shosty 2

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 1 - PaulieGatto
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 33
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Henze (sec) / Delius

*Nominated*:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 11
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 33
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bach/Handel

*Nominated*:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 33
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Smetana / Beethoven 12

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 16
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 33
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 18
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 10
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Sullivan / Chausson

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 12
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 33
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 18
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 16
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After MG:

Villa-Lobos / Handel

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 33
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 18
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## pjang23

After TaV:

Bach Sibelius

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
*Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 - 34*
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 18
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 3
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 18
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## ptr

After pjang23

Henze / Weinberg

*Nominated*:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 5
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 22
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 18
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Henze / Nono

Nominated:
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 1 - MG
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 18
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Smetana/Chopin

Nominated:

Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 2
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 4
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 13
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Debussy / Grieg

Nominated:

Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 2
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 6
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Janequin / Mathieu

Nominated:

Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 2
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 6
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Smetana / Hanson

Nominated:

Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 2
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 6
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 27
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Ravel Gershwin

Nominated:

Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 2
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 6
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Chopin / Weinberg

Nominated:

Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 6
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 7
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## ptr

After MG

Henze / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 6
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 12
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## science

after ptr:

Steffani / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 29
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Gershwin / Ravel

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 30
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Beethoven C/Rachmaninov M

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 30
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Guest

Well we should all be ashamed for missing this one...

After Aecio

Bach / Ravel

Nominated:
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 7
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 31
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## pjang23

Mathieu / Bach Sonatas


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony #9 (Le Fosse Ardeatine)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Assuming that what I can see on screen is what everyone else can see (Pyang's votes but no updated tally, and hpowders' single nomination):

I can incorporate Pjang's votes for Mathieu (2) and Bach sonatas (1)

but not hpowders' vote (which I assume is a new nomination, but perhaps you could add a second vote and an indication of where you want your 1 or 2 votes to be distributed, please: if needed, instructions for voting can be found on P. 1 of this thread, actually, which I found really helpful)

My votes:
Beethoven CS / Bach VS

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 7
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 9
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 31
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## ptr

After TuVo's splendid round up!

Mathieu / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 31
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Ravel Smetana

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 23
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 33
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Nono / Ravel

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 4
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 25
*Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" - 34*
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Aecio

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" 

Bach Sonata/Ramirez

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 13
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Gershwin / Beethoven piano

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 10
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Schubert BachC

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Smetana / Bach S

Nominated:
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## musicrom

Hopefully I'm doing this correctly; I apologize if I'm not, I'm new to this site.

After mmsbls:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Chopin

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 13
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 29
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16[/QUOTE]


----------



## MagneticGhost

After musicrom (all looks fine by the way - welcome to the site and the project)

Schubert /Elgar 

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 21
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 12
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## ptr

After MG

Delius / Sullivan

*Nominated*:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 23
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 9
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Penderecki: Polymorphia /Henze

*Nominated:*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 23
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 18
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Delius / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 14
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 4
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TV

Grieg / Penderecki

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 8
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Debussy/Bach S

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 12
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Schubert / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 7
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 33
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Mathias / Schubert

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 10
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
*Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812 - 34*
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" 
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812

Dohnanyi Debussy

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 16
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 25
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Smetana / Hanson

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 11
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 8
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 27
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Bach x 2

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 10
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 27
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Smetana / Henze

*Nominated*:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 13
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 29
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Clarke/Silvestrov

Here you have a nice version of Rebecca Clarke sonata for viola






*Nominated*:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 29
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Beethoven piano / Hanson

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 29
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Bach VS / Ramirez

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 29
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Guest

After science

Bach Violin / Beethoven Cello

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 29
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## musicrom

After arcaneholocaust

Smetana / Beethoven Cello

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 31
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 14
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After musicrom:

Purcell / Steffani

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio , Op.15 - 31
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Dohnanyi Smetana

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 32
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Smetana / Bach VS

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 11
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 5
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 34
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Henze Penderecki

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 34
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Purcell / Penderecki 

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 34
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After MagneticGhost:

Bach V&HS / Beethoven PS 12

Nominated:
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 2 - Aecio
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 17
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 34
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## ptr

After TuVo:

Clarke (Sec) / Smetana

*Nominated*:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 17
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 35
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bach S/Beethoven C

*Nominated*:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 5
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 35
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Weinberg / Chopin

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 6
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 35
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 18


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

BachS Smetana

Nominated:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 2 - musicrom

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 6
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 14
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 36
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Rach 1 / Rimsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 6
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 36
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 18


----------



## Mika

First 2014 post

After MG:

Adès: Powder Her Face / Adès: The Tempest

*Nominated:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 6
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 36
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 18


----------



## ptr

Last 2013 post

After Mika:

Gershwin / Weinberg

*Nominated:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 6
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 36
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Happy new year peeps!

Smetana / Chopin

*Nominated:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
*Smetana: Piano Trio, Op.15 - 38*
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Guest

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" 
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15



After MagneticGhost

Beethoven Piano / Beethoven Cello

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 11
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 31
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Purcell Mathieu

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 33
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Purcell / Bach Sonatas

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 17
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Aecio

Chausson/Bach S

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 12
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Mahlerian

After Aecio

Schoenberg/Bach Can Var

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 11
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Guest

Good nomination, Mahlerian! I see we've pretty much entirely overlooked Schoenberg's piano works.


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Shosty 3 &. 2

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 13
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schoenberg (sec) / Henze

*Nominated*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## science

after ptr:

Rachman / Mendelssohn - both nominated

*Nominated*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 1 - science
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

Board getting very big again 

After science

Rach 2nd (didn't realise this wasn't on yet) / Purcell

*Nominated*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
*Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 36*
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 19
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After MG:

Schönberg / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860 - 36
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## ptr

Clean Up after vote 936/7 (  )

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860

*Nominated*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Dohnanyi Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Trout

Hey guys. I have been busy with college apps the past month so I haven't really found the time to listen to all the new recommendations. Hopefully I will have more time to listen and vote with more regularity soon.

After pjang23:

Hahn / Messiaen

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


And happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bach Sonatas/ Beethoven 12

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 2
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Penderecki x 2

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Nono: Promoteo - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Schoenberg/Schoenberg's son-in-law

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Messiaen (Sec) / Ramírez

*Nominated*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 16
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 3
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Grieg / Messiaen

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 7
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 18
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Chopin / Gershwin 

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 18
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Rach 4 / Beethoven 2

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 11
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 18
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Dohnanyi Debussy

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 18
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 20
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Winterreisender

after pjang23

Grieg / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 12
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Winterreisender:

Gershwin / Debussy

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 13
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 4
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## ptr

after PG:

Messiaen / Schönberg

*Nominated*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 13
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Gershwin / Schoenberg

*Nominated:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 13
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Gershwin / Weinberg

*Nominated:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 13
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 13
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Aecio

Bach S/Handel

*Nominated:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 13
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Gershwin / Janequin

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 13
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
*Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31*
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
*Gershwin: Cuban Overture - 38*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 13
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 3
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie

Fonogrammi / Debussy

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
 Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 2
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 4
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 33
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Dohnanyi / Clarke

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
*Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 - 35*
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43


Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 13
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Schoenberg/Bach Can Vary

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 16
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 14
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian:

Haydn Henze

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 6
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Messiaen / Ramírez

*Nominated*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 20
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Beethoven Piano / Schönberg

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 27
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Guest

After berg

Bach Sonatas / Rach 4

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 29
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 5
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## musicrom

After arcaneholocaust

Clarke/Bruch

Nominated:
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 1 - musicrom
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 29
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 7
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 10
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaulieGatto

After musicrom:

Ramirez / Ginastera

Nominated:
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 1 - musicrom
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 29
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 7
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20

I'll get to those nominations by the week-end - don't take down the Adès or Hahn just yet


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Clarke/Bruch

Nominated:

Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 29
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mathieu Bach

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 16
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Delius / Rach 1

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## science

after MG:

Bach Sonatas / Rach PC 4

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 14
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 14
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Mika

after science:

Debussy Bach

*Nominated:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Delius / Beethoven CS 2

Nominated:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 2 - Mika
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 8
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Messiaen / Adès PHF

*Nominated*:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 14
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bach S/Silvestrov

*Nominated*:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 34
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 16
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

BachS Debussy

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 36
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 14
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bach Sonatas / Handel

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
*Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 - 38*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
*Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019

*Nominated*:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 11
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Schoenberg / Ginastera

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika
Hahn: À Chloris - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Tchaikovsky / Hahn

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 2
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## science

after MG:

Ramirez / Bruch

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 22
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bruch / Beethoven 12

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 23
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Polymorphia / Grieg

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 23
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 10
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20

(Fixed the board, since science didn't add 2 Points to Ramirez.)


----------



## ptr

After berg

Messiaen / Schönberg

*Nominated*:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 3
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 23
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Ramirez Ades

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 23
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 9
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 17
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Debussy/Chopin

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 23
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 10
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 19
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 14
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mathieu Debussy

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 23
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 10
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Ramirez / Delius

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 23
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 10
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
*Ramírez: Misa Criolla - 37*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla

new board: 

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 23
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 10
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bruch / Beethoven 12

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 24
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 10
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 18
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Delius Haydn

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 24
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 10
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Delius: Song of the High Hills - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Chopin / Delius

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 24
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
*Delius: Song of the High Hills - 33*
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 12
Nono: Promoteo - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills

*New Board After MagneticGhost*

Messiaen / Nono

*Nominated*:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 24
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 27
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Beethoven CS2 / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 23
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 24
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 15
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 27
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven Cello/Handel

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 15
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 24
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 3
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 27
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn Bach

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 24
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 27
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Guest

After pjang:

Rach 4 / Beethoven 12

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 27
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 13
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Nono / Sullivan

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 7
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 14
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bruch / Hanson

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 10
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 14
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Nono Penderecki

Nominated:
Adès: The Tempest - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 14
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Sullivan / Ades

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## science

after MG:

Rachmaninoff PC4 / Schoenberg 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Nono: Promoteo - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Nono / Beethoven 12

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
* Nono: Promoteo - 33*
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 19
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Bruch / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 25
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Tchaikovsky / Rach m

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 16
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Mathieu Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 20


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Bach Weinberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 15
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 14
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Messiaen / Henze

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 2
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 12
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 21


----------



## Selby

After ptr

Ades (Tempest) / Ginastera

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 21


----------



## Selby

After ptr

Ades (Tempest) / Ginastera

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mitchell

Coleridge-Taylor / Weinberg

*Nominated:*

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 27
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## Aecio

Tchaikovsky/Bruch

*Nominated:*

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 16
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 29
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 21
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Handel / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 29
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After TAV:

Bach Debussy

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 20
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 29
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruch / Beethoven 12

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 20
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 29
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) / Saunders: dichroic seventeen

Nominated:
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 2 - PaulieGatto
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 20
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 29
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22

I think its time to address the fact that not all the madrigals of Monteverdi are on the list of works though they were nominated without distinction. Is this the best way of doing it? Because how would we split up that Monteverdi listing at 266?


----------



## Mahlerian

Gesualdo's madrigals are split as well. I say each book should be individually enshrined.

After PaulieGatto

Bach/Monteverdi

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 4
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 16
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 29
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Henze Ades

*Nominated:*

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 16
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 29
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Saunders / Messiaen

*Nominated:*
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 18
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 17
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 3 - Listen @ Youtube
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 29
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Tchaikovsky / Henze

*Nominated:*
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 17
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 11
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 3 - Listen @ Youtube
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Polymorphia / Saunders

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 5
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 17
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 4 - Listen @ Youtube
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Mendelssohn Bach

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 17
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 4 - Listen @ Youtube
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruch / Beethoven 12

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 17
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 4 - Listen @ Youtube
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Beethoven Cello / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 16
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 17
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 3
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 4 - Listen @ Youtube
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## musicrom

After arcaneholocaust

Rimsky-Korsakov/Bruch

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 17
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 4 - Listen @ Youtube
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## ptr

After musicrom

Saunders / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 18
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 13
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Shosta 2 & 3

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 9
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 18
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 15
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Steffani / Clarke

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 22
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 7
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 18
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Debussy/Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 18
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 8
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 18
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn Mathieu

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 17
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 18
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruch / Hanson

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 18
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 31
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Tchaikovsky Rach piano

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 18
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 33
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Grieg / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 18
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 34
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

............................


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Messiaen / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 20
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 6
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
*Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41 - 35*
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41

*After MagneticGhost*

Messiaen / Saunders

*Nominated*:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 16
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after ptr:

Schönberg / Sullivan


Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 28
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after TurnaboutVox:

Monteverdi / Beethoven Piano

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 23
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 29
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 10
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Mendelssohn Bach

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 29
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 12
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Chopin / Beethoven p

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 30
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 24
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 22


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Weinberg / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 4
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 30
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Beethoven Ades

*Nominated:*
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 32
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 19
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 18
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bruch/Handel

*Nominated:*
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 32
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 21
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Beethoven Piano / Janequin

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
*Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27*
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March" - 34*
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 21
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
*Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27*
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 21
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 19
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Debussy Mathieu

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 27
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 21
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 27
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Beethoven / Debussy

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 29
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 21
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Bruch / Hanson

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 29
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 14
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Shosty / Shosty

Nominated:
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 29
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 / Elgar

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika (at Youtube)
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 29
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 5
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 7
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Saunders / Fonogrammi

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 29
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 19
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 19
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

after berghansson

Handel Haydn

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 29
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 21
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 20
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

AfterWinterreisender:

Beethoven / Handel

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 31
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 20
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Saunders / Schönberg

*Nominated*:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 31
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 13
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 20
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 9
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Mathias / Ginastera

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 31
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 20
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 12
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Mendelssohn Bach

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 31
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 20
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## science

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Coleridge-Taylor

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 33
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 23
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 20
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bruch / Hanson

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 33
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 20
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 15
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Shosty 3 / Haydn

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 33
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 22
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Beethoven / Messiaen

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
*Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2 - 35*
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 23
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2

*After MagneticGhost*

Messiaen / Saunders

*Nominated*:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 12
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 22
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2


After MagneticGhostbuster:

Schoenberg / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
- 35
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 23
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Guest

After Tvox

Rach 4 / Debussy

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 23
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 11
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## science

I'm on the phone so it's difficult for me, but can someone add in ptr's vote? He got skipped!


----------



## ptr

science said:


> I'm on the phone so it's difficult for me, but can someone add in ptr's vote? He got skipped!


Will do! Re-up after skip!

After arcaneholocaust

Messiaen / Saunders

*Nominated*:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 12
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 24
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Saunders / Schoenberg

*Nominated*:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 29
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 5
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 14
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Debussy Rimsky

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 31
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 14
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Saunders / Debussy

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 25
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 23
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24 

Why hadn't I heard of Rebecca Saunders before? Maybe inspired by Arne Nordheim (on my avatar)?


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Bruch / Hanson

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 25
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Debussy Bach

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
*Debussy: Syrinx, L129 - 34*
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 15
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## Aecio

Poulenc/Silvestrov

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 25
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 24


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Messiaen / Weinberg

*Nominated*:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 14
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 27
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 23
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Ginastera / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 27
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## science

after arcane:

Bruch / Rach PC 4

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 27
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## musicrom

after science:

Bruch / Glinka

Nominated:
Klami : Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 2 - Mika
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 31
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor - Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op.68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op.25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op.67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 27
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Trout

After musicrom:

Bruch / Klami

Nominated:
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 33
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 27
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Trout

Regarding Monteverdi's madrigals (and other similar sets), we agreed that they only need to be enshrined once (which they were at #266) and we would add the specific pieces from the sets that we would agree upon. So, voting for and enshrining Monteverdi's 6th book is not necessary; I will just put it on the alphabetical list.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Messiaen / Rach 1

Nominated:
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 33
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 29
Monteverdi: Concerto. Settimo libro di madrigali (Book 6) - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 6
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Bruch / Rimsky-Korsakov

Nominated:
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 35
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 20
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 14
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25

Alright for Monteverdi, I've taken it off. So then its just a matter of nominating then some people agreeing to put it on the alphabetical list?


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Mathieu Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 35
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 22
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Klami Bruch

Nominated:
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 2 - Aecio
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
*Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 36*
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 22
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 17
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Poulenc / Sullivan

Nominated:
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet - 36
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 22
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 16
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25

Sorry for missing off your votes yesterday morning, ptr, I think we must have posted more or less simultaneously so I didn't see yours.


----------



## ptr

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sorry for missing off your votes yesterday morning, ptr, I think we must have posted more or less simultaneously so I didn't see yours.


No worries Mate, but it is always good to take a look back at the last post before Your posting to check that no one has jumped in between! BTW, You missed the hatching of the Bruch in Mika's vote... 

/ptr


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet

After Mika & TurnaboutVox:

Messiaen / Saunders

*Nominated*:
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 1 - musicrom

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 22
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 17
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25

/ptr


----------



## science

after ptr:

Rach PC4 / Glinka

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 22
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 17
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Aecio

Rach M/Hanson

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 22
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 17
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Rach 4 / Messiaen

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 3
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 22
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 6
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 17
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Penderecki Fonogrammi / Hahn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 26
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 22
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 17
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## pjang23

After PG:


Mathieu Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 27
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 17
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 16
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Bach Silvestrov

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 19
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 25
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 17
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Chausson / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 21
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 17
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Saunders / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 21
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 21
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 33
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Messiaen / Haydn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 21
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Messiaen: Chronochromie - 35
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 13
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Polymorphia / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 21
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
* Messiaen: Chronochromie - 36*
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 21
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 24
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Aecio

Chausson/Villalobos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 29
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 14
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 25
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

I have to say I'm shocked how little interest there is in the Chopin Sonata. I think I've given it virtually all it's points. It's just as good if not better than the Mendelssohn and that shot to the finishing line. Seek out Du Pre and give it a listen if you've not had a chance yet. I appreciate that we do all have rather a lot to listen too. 

Yours begging-ly
MG


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Bach / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 31
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 25
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Bach Dohnanyi (very Brahmsian!)






Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 33
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 17
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 25
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Shostys


Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 33
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 25
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Weinberg / Rach m


Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 33
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 25
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 27


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MagneticGhost said:


> I have to say I'm shocked how little interest there is in the Chopin Sonata. I think I've given it virtually all it's points. It's just as good if not better than the Mendelssohn and that shot to the finishing line. Seek out Du Pre and give it a listen if you've not had a chance yet. I appreciate that we do all have rather a lot to listen too.
> 
> Yours begging-ly
> MG


I have to confess that I've never listened to it! I'll give Coleridge-Taylor a point instead (also your nomination, I think?)

After MG:

Villa-Lobos / Coleridge-Taylor

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 33
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 19
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 19
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 27


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Saunders / Henze

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 33
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 22
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 21
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Handel/Chopin

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 33
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 16
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 21
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn Bach

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
*Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769 - 34*
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 16
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 21
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 27


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 16
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 21
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Weinberg / Saunders

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 16
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 20
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Chopin / Henze 

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Dohnanyi / Hanson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 29


----------



## lupinix

After mmsbls:

Rach p / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Prokofiev piano sonata 4

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 24
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 29


----------



## ptr

After lupinix:

Mathieu / Weinberg

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 23
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 15
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 30


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Grieg / Polymorphia

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 25
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 16
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 30


----------



## Mika

After berg

Klami / Polymorphia

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 25
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 30


----------



## Winterreisender

after Mika

Reicha / Grieg

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 26
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 17
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 30


----------



## science

after Winterreisender:

Rach PC4 / Steffani 

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 26
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 30


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Dohnanyi Reicha

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 5
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 26
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 27
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Hanson

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 4
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 26
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 30


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

weinberg / c-t

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 2
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 26
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 18
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach 1 / Glinka

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 26
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 22
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 25
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 32


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Saunders / Schönberg

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 26
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 22
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 32


----------



## science

after ptr:

Haydn / Grieg

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 24
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 32


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After science:

Poulenc / Handel

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 25
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 32


----------



## Aecio

After TurnaboutVox

Poulenc / Handel

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 26
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 26
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 32


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Weinberg Mathieu

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 26
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Silvestrov / Weinberg

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 26
*Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28*
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 17
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27
*Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers" - 35*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 26
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

after PaulieGatto

Handel / Elgar

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 23
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Dohnanyi / Chausson

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 9
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 18
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls 

Janequin / Steffani

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 9
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 20
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## lupinix

After MagneticGhost

Rach s1 / Chopin

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 9
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 3
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 7
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## musicrom

After lupinix

Rimsky-Korsakov/Glinka

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 9
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 19
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 24
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## ptr

After musicrom

Saunders / Rachmaninoff Mdf

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 5
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 9
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 26
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major / Ades

*Nominated:*
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major -2 - Mika
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 9
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 26
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Saunders / Chopin

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major -2 - Mika
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 9
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 27
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Mendelssohn / Grieg 

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major -2 - Mika
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 9
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 3
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Dohnanyi Reicha

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major -2 - Mika
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 11
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Hanson

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major -2 - Mika
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 13
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Borodin / Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 13
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 24
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Mika

After MG

Haydn Elgar

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 13
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 27
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 26
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schönberg / Mathieu

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 13
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Bridge / Beethoven

*Nominated:*
Bridge - Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven - String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 13
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 29
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 4
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Aecio

After TurnaboutVox

Reicha/Janequin

*Nominated:*
Bridge - Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven - String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 13
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 30
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

after Aecio

Leifs / Reicha

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Leifs: Requiem - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 13
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 30
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 17
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals / Polymorphia

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Leifs: Requiem - 2 - Winterreisender
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 13
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 30
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Janequin Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Leifs: Requiem - 2 - Winterreisender
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 5
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 32
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Janequin / CT

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Leifs: Requiem - 2 - Winterreisender
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 34
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27



Careful! This board may reach critical mass and rip a whole in the fabric of space time, sucking all of western art music into it's maw.
Or it might not!


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Dohnanyi / Hanson

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Leifs: Requiem - 2 - Winterreisender
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 34
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Janequin / Clarke

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Leifs: Requiem - 2 - Winterreisender
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 30
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 36
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 28
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Saunders / Hanson

*Nominated*:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Leifs: Requiem - 2 - Winterreisender
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 4
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 36
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Leifs / Hahn

*Nominated*:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 21
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 36
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Henze Ades

*Nominated:*
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 36
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Clarke/Rachmaninoff M

*Nominated:*
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 36
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

after Aecio

Rachmaninoff M / Reicha

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 36
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender

Dohnanyi / Hanson

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 18
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 36
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Cage / Lutosławski 

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science 
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 18
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 36
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Janequin Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 38
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Janequin / Hanson

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
*Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33*
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
*Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz) - 40*
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)

*Nominated*:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 7
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 30
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Saunders / Klami

*Nominated:*
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 8
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 23
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 32
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Saunders / Rachmaninoff mdf

*Nominated:*
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 8
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 34
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Klami / Saunders

*Nominated:*
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 35
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Mendelssohn Reicha

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 26
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 23
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 35
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Rach PC 4 / Haydn 

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 25
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 35
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 18
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Sullivan / Rach 4

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 35
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Chopin/Reicha

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 28
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 35
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 28
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Schönberg / Mathieu

*Nominated*:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 29
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 35
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 30
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Saunders / Schönberg 

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 29
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 22
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 37
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

after Mika

Rach symph / Leifs

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 28
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 29
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 37
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winter

Saunders / Grieg

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 13
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 29
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 8
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 39
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After berghansson:

Clarke / Poulenc


Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 19
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 29
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 39
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## pjang23

After TaV

Dohnanyi Mathieu

Nominated:
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 39
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria / Saunders

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
*Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33*
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
*Saunders: dichroic seventeen - 40*
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 33
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## science

after PG:

Hanson / Rach PC 4

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 18
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Trout

After science:

Penderecki: Polymorphia / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 31
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Hanson / Schönberg

*Nominated*:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 37
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Hanson / Elgar

*Nominated*:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
*Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic" - 39*
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Mika

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"

New board:

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 6
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 32
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Mika

Schoenberg / Ades

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 34
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Clarke/Handel

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 21
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 34
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Dohnanyi Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 11
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 34
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Schoenberg / Mathias

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 24
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 23
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 36
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dohnanyi / Chausson

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 36
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

Apologies to outstanding nominees. Simply no time to listen to new stuff this week. Maybe at weekend. Particularly looking forward to listening to the Bridge.

After mmsbls

Chopin / Schönberg

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 6
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
*Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11 - 37*
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 27


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11

New board:

After MagneticGhost:

Villa-Lobos / Coleridge-Taylor

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 7
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 30
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 29


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Ligeti (Sec) / Mathieu

*Nominated*:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 7
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 4
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 31
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 8
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 29


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Penderecki: Fonogrammi / Ligeti

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 4
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 7
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 29
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 31
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 29


----------



## Mika

After berg

Grieg borodin

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 7
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 31
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 31
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 29


----------



## science

after mika:

Grieg / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 7
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 5
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 31
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Rachmaninoff M/Hahn

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 7
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 25
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 31
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 31
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 29


----------



## pjang23

Yay, it has returned to YT.






After Aecio:

Mathieu Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 7
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 31
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 33
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Mathieu / Coleridge-Taylor

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 31
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 35
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 27
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 29


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Rach 4 / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 31
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 35
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 19
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## science

It's inconvenient for Mathieu's supporters now (I never vote for a work in the 2nd place, though at least once I failed to notice that I was doing so - but when I originally cast my vote, Grieg was not in 2nd place), but my vote was skipped, so...: 

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 35
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 19
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 18
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Shosty 3+2

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 35
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Mika

After MG

Mathieu Ades

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op.30 - 25
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op.65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 37
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, Op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 19
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## science

after Mika:

Steffani / Chausson

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Cage: Music of Changes - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 26
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 37
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## ptr

after Sci:

Mathieu / Cage (sec)

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 26
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 39
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## science

Thanks for seconding the Cage! 

I'm nothing like an expert on Cage, but to me the Music of Changes is the quintessential Cage work. I can't believe it isn't more popular.


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Handel / Poulenc

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 26
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 31
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 39
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Chausson/Handel

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 28
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 26
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mathieu: Piano Trio - 39
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Dohnanyi Mathieu

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 28
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
*Mathieu: Piano Trio - 40*
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 28
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 16
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Handel / Ginastera

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 28
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 28
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dohnanyi / Chausson

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 8
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 23
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Ct / Henze

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 33
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 24
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No 4 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ghost

Grieg / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 3
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 35
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 24
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## ptr

After berg

Cage / Grieg

*Nominated*:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 36
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 24
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 10
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Henze Klami

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 36
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Poulenc / Handel 


Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 36
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 20
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Aecio

After TurnaboutVox

Scelsi/Silvestrov


Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 36
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 29
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 20
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Orpheus

Back here to vote for the first time in ages! There seem to be some nice pieces on the active board (I'm surprised some of them aren't in already, tbh) but it seems to have about doubled in length during my absence! It gets hard to keep track of this many pieces at once.

*After Aecio:*

Sullivan/Rachmaninoff op. 40

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
*
Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 36
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 22
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## pjang23

Welcome back!

After Orpheus:

Grieg Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 38
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Ligeti / Grieg

*Nominated*:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 39
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Grieg / Elgar

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 40
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Mika

After MG

Grieg / Klami

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
*Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 42*
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 5
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## ptr

Hey Guy's, please make it a rule to check back one vote after Your own voting to make sure that no one slipped by while You were thinking!

FX. this time I slipped by MG and got left out!








/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> Hey Guy's, please make it a rule to check back one vote after Your own voting to make sure that no one slipped by while You were thinking!
> 
> FX. this time I slipped by MG and got left out!
> View attachment 32660
> 
> 
> /ptr


Sorry.  That's probably the first time I haven't checked. I got distracted by the kids.

Can you not recast your vote as your Grieg vote was unnecessary for enshrinement anyway as it turned out.


----------



## Mika

I try clear this mess. Wait until I am done


----------



## Mika

Corrected ptr + MG

My vote

Elgar Grieg

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
*Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67 - 42*
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Mika

Let's proceed with next votes


----------



## Mika

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67

New board:

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 4
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Aecio

Reicha/Glinka

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 35
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Handel Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
*Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441 - 37*
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 24
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 27
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 24
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Winterreisender

after pjang23

Haydn / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 5
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## science

after winterreisender: 

Rachman 4 / Cage

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 6
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 12
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Rachmaninoff 4 / Mathias

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 6
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 10
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 34
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto

Coleridge Taylor/Rachmaninoff op.40

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 1 - TurnaboutVox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 6
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 30
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Dohnanyi / Beethoven

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 2 - T-Vox
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 6
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 35
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

Found time for some listening today. Bridge not on spotify but found it on youtube. 

After mmsbls

Rach 4 / Bridge

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 6
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 37
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 22
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Sorry.  That's probably the first time I haven't checked. I got distracted by the kids.


No worries, mine was just a general plea, You were just a distracted parent getting caught up in the works! :kiss:

Mika seems to have done the necessary cleaning! (Thank You!  )

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After MG

Cage / Sullivan

*Nominated*:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 37
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 30


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Rach 4 / Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 - 39* (double check for me?)
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 31


----------



## Mika

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40

New board:

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 31


----------



## Mika

Shosty time : 2 & 3

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 3
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 24
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 21
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 31


----------



## lupinix

after Mika

rach s1/prok son4

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 31


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After lupinix:

Villa-Lobos / Clarke (I really do like this!)

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 18
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 33


----------



## Winterreisender

after T-Vox

Reicha / Beethoven

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 18
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 5
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 7
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 33


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Ligeti / Leifs

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 18
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Villa-Lobos / Poulenc

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 18
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 35


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Reicha Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 18
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 35


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Villa-Lobos/Clarke

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 8
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 29
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 37


----------



## science

after Orpheus: 

Chausson / Cage 

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 11
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 37


----------



## Mika

after science:

Villa-Lobos / Klami

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23
*Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes - 39*


----------



## Mika

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes

New board:

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 9
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 20
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

Poor Mika's votes from 1238 seem to have gone astray so I'll add them back here.

Then After Mika

Bridge (it is on spotify after all) / Cage

New board:

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 21
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 21
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23


----------



## Winterreisender

after MagneticGhost

Steffani - Chopin

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 21
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Mendelssohn/Bridge

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 32
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 27
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 21
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Dohnanyi Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 34
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 21
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23:

Sullivan/Shostakovich#3

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 34
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Dohnanyi / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 7
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 26
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Rach 1 / Adés t

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 10
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 20
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 28
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After da Ghost

Penderecki P / Cage

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 29
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 26
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 28
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 25


----------



## Mika

After berg

Haydn Henze

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 11
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 28
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sullivan / Cage

*Nominated:*
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 9
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 28
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## lupinix

After ptr

Rachmaninov s1 / Ligeti

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 13
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## Aecio

Poulenc/Chopin

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 6
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

after Aecio

Stenhammar / Leifs

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 7
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## Trout

After Winterreisender:

Stenhammar / Leifs

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 36
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Dohnanyi Reger






Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
*Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26 - 38*
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## pjang23

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 31
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 5
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Chausson / Glinka

Nominated:
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 2 - PaulieGatto
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 33
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Coleridge-Taylor/Beatriz (seconded)

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3 
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 33
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## musicrom

After Orpheus:

Rimsky-Korsakov/Glinka

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3 
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 33
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## science

after musicrom: 

Chausson / Steffani 

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3 
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 12
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 35
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 4
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## ptr

after sci:

Cage / Stenhammar

*Nominated*:
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 7
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3 
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 35
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 31
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Haydn / Adés p

*Nominated*:
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 8
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3 
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 35
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## Mika

after MG

Chausson Ades

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3 
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 37
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 26
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Rach M/Steffani

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3 
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 37
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 27


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Bridge / Sullivan

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 37
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 28
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 28


----------



## pjang23

After TaV:

Mendelssohn Chausson

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 38
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 26
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 30
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 28


----------



## lupinix

After pjang23:

Prokofiev/Chopin

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 38
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 27
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 30
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After lupinix:

Chausson / Sullivan

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
*Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30 - 40*
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 27
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
*Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33*
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 30
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30

*Nominated*:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 27
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 30
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Chopin / Khachaturian

Nominated:
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 33
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 30
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Haydn/Clarke

Nominated:
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 35
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 30
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Haydn/Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 37
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 10
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Khachaturian (Sec) / Ligeti

*Nominated:*
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 37
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## science

after ptr:

Haydn / Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
*Haydn: Symphony #79 in F - 39*
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
*Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 32*
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F

New board: 
*Nominated:*
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 6
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## Trout

After science:

Tyberg / Hahn

New board: 
*Nominated:*
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 7
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 5
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## Winterreisender

After Trout

Steffani / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
 Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 7
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Mendelssohn Reicha

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 7
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 34
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 28
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29


----------



## LuteMila

After pjang23

Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie 
Chopin

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 7
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 34
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 6
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29

I hope I voted correctly!


----------



## mmsbls

Welcome to TC, LuteMila, and yes, your vote looks just fine.

After LuteMila:

Tyberg / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 7
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 34
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls:

Bruckner/Schoenberg

Nominated:
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 2 - Mahlerian
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 7
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 34
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 29
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4

I'm going to have to spend some more time getting familiar with some of the rarer items on the board...


----------



## Orpheus

After Mahlerian:

Sullivan/Hahn

Nominated:
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 2 - Mahlerian
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 9
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 34
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 31
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Mendelssohn / Ades Powder

Nominated:
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 2 - Mahlerian
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 12
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 36
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 31
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

Am I the only one who finds the Gigue (which starts after the Minuet and Trio at 4:35) delightfully giddy-sounding? It keeps tripping over itself (even the repeat seems to arrive out of a headlong rush rather than a lull), morphing into new rhythmic and melodic shapes as it goes.


----------



## Mika

After PG

Mendelssohn / Klami

Nominated:
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 2 - Mahlerian
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
*Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54 - 38*
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 31
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54

New board: 

Nominated:
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 2 - Mahlerian
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 1 - Mahlerian

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 31
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Science:

Beethoven / Schönberg (sec.)

Nominated:
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 2 - Mahlerian
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 11
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 31
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Schönberg / Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 2 - Mahlerian
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 31
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Sullivan / Bruckner

*Nominated*:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 33
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## Winterreisender

After MagneticGhost

Poulenc / Lutosławski

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Scelsi: Ohoi for 16 strings - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 21
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 33
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Faure/Silvestrov

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Faure: Impromptus - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 3
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 33
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bruckner Reicha

Nominated:
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 1 - pjang23
Faure: Impromptus - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 33
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Tyberg / Reger

Nominated:
Faure: Impromptus - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 33
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Sullivan / Reicha

Nominated:
Faure: Impromptus - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 35
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Schoenberg/Steffani

Nominated:
Faure: Impromptus - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Sullivan: The Mikado - 35
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 6


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Sullivan Tyberg

Nominated:
Faure: Impromptus - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
*Sullivan: The Mikado - 37*
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado

New Board

Nominated:
Faure: Impromptus - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lutoslawski / Faure (nom)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## musicrom

Mahlerian said:


> Am I the only one who finds the Gigue (which starts after the Minuet and Trio at 4:35) delightfully giddy-sounding? It keeps tripping over itself (even the repeat seems to arrive out of a headlong rush rather than a lull), morphing into new rhythmic and melodic shapes as it goes.


Ha, I just decided to listen to click on that Schoenberg that you posted, and I was really impressed that Schoenberg could write like that, until I realized I had Chopin's Waltz in A minor playing a lot louder in the background.


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ligeti / Schönberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 3
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 29
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## pjang23

Anyone experienced with Strauss Lieder besides the Four Last Songs? We have Op.27 and 41, and it seems like Op.10 is the next choice, though I'm wondering if I'm missing anything.


----------



## lupinix

After ptr

Rach s1/ Khatchaturian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 3
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 30
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## Aecio

Chopin/Beatriz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 4
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 32
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 30
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Rachmaninoff Morceaux/Beatriz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 5
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 32
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 2
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Reger Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 32
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 7
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## Guest

how about....



After pjang

Mendelssohn / Stenhammar

Nominated: 
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 14
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 32
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## science

after arcane: 

Lutoslawski / Cage

Nominated: 
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 8
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 32
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Chopin / Bridge

Nominated: 
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 9
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 34
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 8
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 7


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Tyberg / Stenhammar

Nominated: 
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 9
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 6
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 34
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tyberg / Bruckner

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 9
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 34
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Chopin / Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 9
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 36
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Chopin / Ades

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 9
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 38
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 14
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 9
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 38
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 32
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Faure / Rach MdF

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 9
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 38
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## Aecio

Clarke/Bridge

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 2 - arcanelolocaust

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 38
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Chopin / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
*Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65 - 40*
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65

New Board

Chopin / Mendelssohn

*Nominated*:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 4
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Reger Strauss






Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 5
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Lutoslawski / Beatriz 

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 27
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 33
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Rachmaninoff Morceaux / Henze

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 13
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 35
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## Mika

after PG

Rachmaninoff Morceaux / Klami

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 37
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Tyberg / Lutoslawski

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 5
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 37
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tyberg / Beethoven

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 7
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 37
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Bruckner / Rach m

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 9
Cage: Music of Changes - 15
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
*Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie - 38*
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 15


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65
1494. Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie

After Ghost

Ligeti / Cage

*Nominated*:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 9
Cage: Music of Changes - 16
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 15


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Bruckner Reicha

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 11
Cage: Music of Changes - 16
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 22
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23

Shostakovich #3/Bruckner

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 16
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 4
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 15


----------



## lupinix

After Orpheus

Khatchaturian/Prokofiev

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 16
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 22
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 15


----------



## Guest

Perhaps I was wrong to assume that anyone cares about this nonsense


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Perhaps I was wrong to assume that anyone cares about this nonsense


You are welcome to participate in any way you like, as is anyone else. What gets added to the board reflects those who are currently adding to it, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## science

after lupinix: 

Cage / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 15


----------



## Trout

After science:

Tyberg / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 9
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tyberg / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 31
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 22
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Rachmaninoff Shosta 2

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 33
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

arcaneholocaust said:


> Perhaps I was wrong to assume that anyone cares about this nonsense
> 
> View attachment 33038


Well I did second it. With a board of plus 40 it's going to take time for people to vote for it. But rest assured, once nominated all pieces eventually make enshrinement. Patience young padawan ;-)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Strauss

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
*Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 - 35*
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 2
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65
1494. Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie
1495. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1

After Ghost

Schoenberg / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 22
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 2
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Penderecki P / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 2
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## Winterreisender

after berghansson

Mendelssohn / Beethoven

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 2
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## Aecio

Reicha/Steffani

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 10
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 29
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 2
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Steffani / Ades Powder

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 6
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 31
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 2
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Reger Strauss

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 8
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 31
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 3
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 19


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Tyberg / Leifs

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 31
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 3
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Steffani / Strauss

*Nominated:*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 11
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Steffani: Stabat Mater - 33
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 21


----------



## science

after Mika:

Steffani / Lutoslawski

*Nominated:*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
*Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28*
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
*Steffani: Stabat Mater - 35*
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 21


----------



## science

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65
1494. Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie
1495. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1
1496. Steffani: Stabat Mater

New board:

*Nominated:*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 10
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Tyberg / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23


----------



## lupinix

After mmsbls:

Khatchaturian / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 8
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After lupinex

Henze / Berger

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 30
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 8
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23


Wow! Henze only needs 1 more point. That's a low enshrinement score if it gets it


----------



## Mika

MagneticGhost said:


> After lupinex
> 
> Henze / Berger
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
> Adès: The Tempest - 9
> Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
> Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
> Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
> Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
> Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
> Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
> Cage: Music of Changes - 18
> Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
> Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
> Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
> Faure: Impromptus - 5
> Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
> Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 7
> Hahn: À Chloris - 8
> Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 30
> Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 8
> Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
> Leifs: Requiem - 9
> Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
> Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
> Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
> Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
> Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
> Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
> Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
> Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
> Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 11
> Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
> Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
> Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
> Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
> Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
> Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
> Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23
> 
> Wow! Henze only needs 1 more point. That's a low enshrinement score if it gets it


Sounds like a plan for ptr


----------



## DaDirkNL

........................


----------



## musicrom

After MagneticGhost:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Glinka

Nominated:
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Henze: Boulevard Solitude - 28
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23

*EDIT*: Oops, sorry, I must have accidentally copied from the post before MagneticGhost!


----------



## ptr

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65
1494. Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie
1495. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1
1496. Steffani: Stabat Mater
1497. Henze: Boulevard Solitude

After musicrom:

As Mika and Ghost all ready decided for me here goes + corrected for musicrom's jump vote! :tiphat:

Ligeti / Henze

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 10
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 19
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23


----------



## Mika

Because I am controlling the game shall we see Shosty time next .


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mika said:


> Because I am controlling the game shall we see Shosty time next .


That's where I was going next


----------



## ptr

You Guy's are such bullies! ut:

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr (_if_ you guys have finished gossiping now! )

Faure / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 19
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Shostakovich 3 / Ligeti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 12
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 26
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 4
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Bruckner Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 14
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 26
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 23
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 5
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 23


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Tyberg / Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 14
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 26
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 5
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Boulez: Structures I / Shostakovich Symphony 3

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 14
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 5
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Tyberg / Bruckner

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 6
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 5
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## lupinix

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev/Khatchaturian

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 27
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 5
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## Mika

After lupinix

Shosty 3. / Strauss

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 13
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 29
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Shosty 3. / Mathias

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 18
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 13
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## science

after everyone's favorite ghost:

Lutoslawski / Cage

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## ptr

after sci:

Ligeti / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 9
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Leifs / BEethoven

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Faure/Beethoven

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 8
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Reicha Reger

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 31
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Shostakovich 3 / Hahn

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 33
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Coleridge T / Shosty 3

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
*Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May" - 34*
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## mmsbls

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65
1494. Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie
1495. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1
1496. Steffani: Stabat Mater
1497. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
1498. Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May"

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 15
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Tyberg / Bruckner

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 23
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 29


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Tyberg / Shosty

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
*Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 31*


----------



## ptr

Who is throwing the "just reached 1500"-party?

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Who is throwing the "just reached 1500"-party?


Not me...

After Mika:

Beethoven / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 22
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 24
Poulenc : Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6
Tyberg: Symphony No. 3 in D minor - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65
1494. Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie
1495. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1
1496. Steffani: Stabat Mater
1497. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
1498. Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May"
1499. Tyberg: Symphony #3 in D minor
1500. ?


After Turn

Penderecki Polymorphia / Ligeti

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 26
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6


----------



## Winterreisender

after berg

Mendelssohn / Poulenc

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 26
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 9
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender

Reger Strauss

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 9
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 26
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Penderecki: Polymorphia / Hahn

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 28
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Penderecki Polymorphia / Borodin

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 30
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 11
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bruckner / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 30
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## lupinix

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev / Borodin

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 30
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## science

after lupinix:

Lutoslawski / Faure 

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 14
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 30
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## Mika

after science

Klami Borodin

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 7
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Penderecki: Polymorphia - 30
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Khachaturian / Poly

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
*Penderecki: Polymorphia - 31*
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## Mika

as an 1500th celebration someone could start preparing Google site with youtube links to every piece. Laborous work, but worth doing. This is an ultimate classical music canon for generations to come


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Well, we've reached #1500. :trp: :trp: :trp:

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Sonata for violin & piano #2 in F minor
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe Op. 133
1406. Enescu: Symphonie concertante in B-flat minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tarrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither
1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka
1415. Anon.: Hanacpachap cussicuinin
1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane for Violin and Orchestra
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto
1421. Saariaho: L'amour de loin
1422. Bach: Motet "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied", BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D for Cello and Orchestra, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"
1426. Brouwer: Estudios sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum for organ, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum
1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No.1 in B Flat Major Op 45
1433. Debussy: Etudes, L136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir
1436. Prokofiev: Visions fugitives
1437. Grieg: 4 Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet & Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Concerto in E-flat for Alto Saxophone and String Orchestra, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ
1442. Berg: 3 Pieces for Orchestra op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for cello & strings
1446. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A, op. 67
1456. Chabrier: Espana
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70
1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio, Op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture
1466. Dohnanyi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo
1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 In A-Flat Major, Op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L129
1475. Bruch: Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet
1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm' ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen
1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstucke op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa, op. 67
1485. Handel: Harpsichord Suites, HWV 426-441
1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: 5 Préludes
1488. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #2 in E flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Quartet for Piano in A, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F
1491. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor op. 65
1494. Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie
1495. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1
1496. Steffani: Stabat Mater
1497. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
1498. Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat "The First of May"
1499. Tyberg: Symphony #3 in D minor
1500. Penderecki: Polymorphia

Is there an appetite for more?



Unfinished business:

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## science

TurnaboutVox said:


> Is there an appetite for more?


Unquestionably!


----------

